# Should I allow Pitbulls or other potentially dangerous breeds in my car?



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

What if he claims the Pitbull is his service dog, and I refuse? Could I get in trouble?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Thinking a pit bull is dangerous just because it’s a pit bull is like saying a person will steal from you just because they’re black. Pit bulls can be perfect service dogs. A pit bull that is a well trained service dog isnt going to suddenly rip your throat out just because it’s a pit pull..

And yes, if you refuse any service dog it’s automatic termination if they report you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

According to the TOS you should and you might be deactivated if you don’t.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

There's a reason why Pitbulls are banned in some countries.. And, it's not because of stereotypes. Not saying all Pitbulls are dangerous, but many owners don't know how to train them or control them.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

IF anything happens with a dangerous animal such as a pit bull, go straight for the lawyer and hit the rideshare company for obligating you to take it, making them 100% liable, trust me, they will have to pay.

Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.

Pit bulls are dumb dogs, extremely aggressive and have a jaw that locks in, the perfect pet to get anywhere crowded.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> IF anything happens with a dangerous animal such as a pit bull, go straight for the lawyer and hit the rideshare company for obligating you to take it, making them 100% liable, trust me, they will have to pay.
> 
> Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.
> 
> Pit bulls are dumb dogs, extremely aggressive and have a jaw that locks in, the perfect pet to get anywhere crowded.


Forget the lawsuit... I just don't want an untrained aggressive dog lunging at my neck while I'm driving.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Pit bulls are dumb dogs, extremely aggressive and have a jaw that locks in, the perfect pet to get anywhere crowded.


No dog has a jaw that "locks." Please take the time to read up on this myth.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> Forget the lawsuit... I just don't want an untrained aggressive dog lunging at my neck while I'm driving.


You can't do anything until it happens.

Supposedly liability is held by the owner of the animal but just like people sue uber for a driver's mishap, it also goes both ways.

Pit bulls are not even a top 20 dog as far as intelligence goes, they are overprotective of their owners making them aggressive and their jaw may not biologically lock but psychologically, the mentality of a pit bull is to never let go, I do not understand why they make them service animals asides from their muscular constitution which may help in emergencies, still there are safer choices.



ImSkittles said:


> No dog has a jaw that "locks." Please take the time to read up on this myth.


I already explained "locking jaw".


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I already explained "locking jaw".


Owning a dog that acts aggressively says more about the owner than it does about the dog. Unfortunately pit bulls have been bred for/by idiots that have/had no compassion for the breed. Pits weren't always like this. 

Not all pits are bad... It's still up to the owner to either encourage or discourage bad behavior.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Owning a dog that acts aggressively says more about the owner than it does about the dog. Unfortunately pit bulls have been bred for/by idiots that have/had no compassion for the breed. Pits weren't always like this.
> 
> Not all pits are bad... It's still up to the owner to either encourage or discourage bad behavior.


You can't teach a dog to stop caring about it's owner, the same reason they are so close to their owners or family is the same reason they are aggressive, they may not be a Chow Chow level of dumb-mixed with-aggressiveness but they are still a threat to other people if they happen perceive the owner being at risk.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You can't teach a dog to stop caring about it's owner, the same reason they are so close to their owners or family is the same reason they are aggressive, they may not be a Chow Chow level of dumb-mixed with-aggressiveness but they are still a threat to other people if they happen perceive the owner being at risk.


Maybe we're just going to have to stop discussing this with each other because I have personally seen well trained dogs that had/have proper socializing training. If you just want to keep talking about idiots that won't properly train/socialize their dogs then I have no objection, because we are on the same page.

If you want to blame specific breeds for HUMAN FAILURE then I will simply ask for proof of your accusations. Some breeds are easier to train in specific areas then others... unfortunately Rottweilers, Dobermans, German Shepherds... have had their characters/disposition challenged in the past. I guess it's the Pitt Bulls turn to be the demon dog.

I really hate it when people blame an animal for human failure. All large breed muscular dogs have the "potential" to hurt/kill. It takes training and a human that's actually smarter than the dog to keep these larger breeds from being out of control. Maybe that's why our court system jails the owners of these "attack" dogs rather than killing ALL the dogs of a specific breed.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Maybe we're just going to have to stop discussing this with each other because I have personally seen well trained dogs that had/have proper socializing training. If you just want to keep talking about idiots that won't properly train/socialize their dogs then I have no objection, because we are on the same page.
> 
> If you want to blame specific breeds for HUMAN FAILURE then I will simply ask for proof of your accusations. Some breeds are easier to train in specific areas then others... unfortunately Rottweilers, Dobermans, German Shepherds... have had their characters/disposition challenged in the past. I guess it's the Pitt Bulls turn to be the demon dog.
> 
> I really hate it when people blame an animal for human failure. All large breed muscular dogs have the "potential" to hurt/kill. It takes training and a human that's actually smarter than the dog to keep these larger breeds from being out of control. Maybe that's why our court system jails the owners of these "attack" dogs rather than killing ALL the dogs of a specific breed.


A pit bull is an attack animal, if it weren't they wouldn't use it for dog fights just like the rottweiler.

So you may have witnessed many pit's who behave, truth is, no animal should take specialized training to be able to behave in a way that it doesn't hurt others, specially with a bite as strong as theirs and their ability to not let go.

It's not their behavior, it's a conglomeration of all their traits that makes them dangerous: overprotective, bite force / "lock" and muscular body.

I'm sure a properly trained wolf may make a great pet too.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> A pit bull is an attack animal, if it weren't they wouldn't use it for dog fights just like the rottweiler.
> 
> So you may have witnessed many pit's who behave, truth is, no animal should take specialized training to be able to behave in a way that it doesn't hurt others, specially with a bite as strong as theirs and their ability to not let go.
> 
> ...


There's that word "lock" again. 
Maybe you should just get past that since it's completely wrong.

Considering your last post, I'm simply going to have to stop responding to you. I see no good coming from someone who has no understanding of dog behavior.

FYI: You clearly don't understand why dogs are pets and why wolves are NOT pets. You should probably do some research on both so you don't have to embarrass yourself like this.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> There's that word "lock" again.
> Maybe you should just get past that since it's completely wrong.
> 
> Considering your last post, I'm simply going to have to stop responding to you. I see no good coming from someone who has no understanding of dog behavior.
> ...


I am calling it lock because that is what it does, it locks, I never said anything about a biological trait to allow it to lock, it's mental yet the jaw still locks or have you seen any other dog that does that better than the pit? The myth was born out of observation.

If wolves are not pets why are half wolf breeds being passed as pets with higher aggressive behaviors than pitbulls? Not that much higher but still, it gives you an idea.

Think about the way the mind of a pet and wild animal works, packs are very protective of each other, the brain of a pitbull is caught deeply in that ancestral "instinct", the same reason people who own pits defend them to death because they ARE loyal, you now know why.

PS: I wouldn't put a rott as a service animal either as smarter than a pit as they are, think about the damage a creature of that built can do when it loses control.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I am calling it lock because that is what it does, it locks, I never said anything about a biological trait to allow it to lock, it's mental yet the jaw still locks or have you seen any other dog that does that better than the pit? The myth was born out of observation.
> 
> If wolves are not pets why are half wolf breeds being passed as pets with higher aggressive behaviors than pitbulls? Not that much higher but still, it gives you an idea.
> 
> ...


Seriously? You're going to keep talking about what you clearly know nothing about?

You are calling it a "lock" because you're too ignorant to come up with proper wording.

I see that you did zero research on why wolves are not pets. Questioning why people have them as pets... how would I know? Why do people have mountain lions and black bears as pets? Just because some idiot does it, that doesn't make them pets.

I'm not trying to insult you here, but maybe you should try to hang around with people who are actually smarter than a dog. Then maybe you'll understand how pitbull's and Rottweilers can actually be trained to be good social pets.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> IF anything happens with a dangerous animal such as a pit bull, go straight for the lawyer and hit the rideshare company for obligating you to take it, making them 100% liable, trust me, they will have to pay.
> 
> Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.
> 
> Pit bulls are dumb dogs, extremely aggressive and have a jaw that locks in, the perfect pet to get anywhere crowded.


They are not dumb, not aggressive unless encouraged to be, and the jaw locking thing is a myth.

And many ARE service animals.

The best dog I ever had was a pit bull/chow mix. Probably what you'd consider a terrible mix. The first time I took her to be clipped she was scared (she was dumped on the street as a puppy and was abused, and became very attached to me) so I petted her while she was clipped. The groomer accidentally cut her pad with the scissors and she didn't even pull away, didn't growl, did NOTHING. We didn't even know until we saw blood.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If any dog attacks me I will do anything to stop the attack including killing the dog to save my life.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Studies have shown that pits are less human aggressive than the average dog. They have no magic bite. They do have a powerful bite. The power is a function of the size of the jaw muscles. Find a bigger jaw and you'll find a bigger bite. 

They may be more animal aggressive but I think that's a matter of training. Mine plays well with other dogs. It tolerates cats. Its been nose to nose with a rabbit. 

They may not be the most intelligent breed but not the dumbest either. Mine probably knows 20 commands including hand signals. He knows specific words mean specific object and will bring them to me. 

They aim to please. They are tenacious. Mine seems oblivious to pain. These qualities, unfortunately, have been misused by some. But just because some people jump off a bridge doesn't mean we should tear down the bridge.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Service dog or not I’ll take any dog for a ride


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Pitbull is actually an okay guy. A little full of himself, but not a bad guy. And not dangerous. Dale'!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm looking for the largest Great Dane I can find. Then, I'll go have some fun after Fido is certified as a service animal. LOL.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I do not like dogs myself and literally HATE the fact that Uber can force me to allow one in my expensive and meticulously maintained car

If I saw a pax waiting near my pick up spot with a pittbull i would just keep driving and say i couldn't find them. 

Tried real hard


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Pit bulls are dumb dogs said:


> Nonsense. As one who volunteers for dog rescues, the number of pits who are aggressive is surprisingly low. Bad, irresponsible, owners are to blame for most pit bull aggression. Secondly, the jaws of a pit bull are no different to any other dog breed. Their jaws don't lock.
> 
> Read and learn:
> 
> https://americanpitbullfoundation.com/pit-bull-myths-debunked/


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> Forget the lawsuit... I just don't want an untrained aggressive dog lunging at my neck while I'm driving.


Well any service dog will be well-behaved whether it's a Presa, Rottie, Pittie, Cane Corso, Fila bresario, Doberman, Caucasian Shepherd etc etc etc etc......You should be able to tell from the start if the dog is under the owner's control.

Pits make great service dogs for many who need them for physical disabilities- they're strong, intelligent, and determined. All desirable qualities in a service animal.

If it's not a true service dog then you don't have to accept it; it's your responsibility to inquire and make that call. Just do it in a smart way and don't let a fear of "dangerous" dogs undo your ability to earn money.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

pit bulls should never be allowed in any car, this is a joke and dangerous to the driver


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> I do not like dogs myself and literally HATE the fact that Uber can force me to allow one in my expensive and meticulously maintained car
> 
> If I saw a pax waiting near my pick up spot with a pittbull i would just keep driving and say i couldn't find them.
> 
> Tried real hard


I find is both baffling and quite sad that anyone could dislike dogs. Just.........how? I mean, do you hate ice cream and pizza too?

I've been bitten by dogs of all shapes and sizes (volunteering at rescue orgs and by family's and friends' dogs) and still love dogs more than people. I don't understand how someone could be so adverse to those of the canine persuasion.



dnlbaboof said:


> pit bulls should never be allowed in any car, this is a joke and dangerous to the driver


Ha ha your sarcasm and wit know no bounds.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

https://www.dogsbite.org/dog-bite-s...MIm9iTufPd2gIVAv5kCh3PuA2oEAAYASAAEgKVoPD_BwE

74% of fatal dogbites are by pitbulls in 2017, not a stereotype I dont see cocker spaniels on that list


During the 13-year period of 2005 to 2017, canines killed 433 Americans. Two dog breeds, pit bulls (284) and rottweilers (45), contributed to 76% (329) of these deaths. 35 different dog breeds contributed to the remaining fatal dog maulings.
And most of these attacks arent in cars, a car is the worst place since its hard to escape in such a confined area


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> https://www.dogsbite.org/dog-bite-s...MIm9iTufPd2gIVAv5kCh3PuA2oEAAYASAAEgKVoPD_BwE
> 
> 74% of fatal dogbites are by pitbulls in 2017, not a stereotype I dont see cocker spaniels on that list
> 
> ...


I read your link and noticed something missing in the statistics.

If I'm a drug dealer or a punk azz gang member, I'm going to want some type of home protection. A big muscular dog that can be easily trained would look very appealing to me.  How many of those deaths were a direct result of the training they received?

Is it the fault of the dog if the owner wants a killing machine more then they want a pet? There's a reason these people are being sent to prison for murder (according to the statistics that you provided). 

When a powerful dog is TRAINED to attack... The owner shouldn't be surprised when the dog attacks and kills a member of their family, or whoever. (The stats you provided show most of the attacks were on family members.) I also noticed the numbers were quite high when relating there was more than one Pitt Bull involved in a death. Single Pitts don't just "get loose" and then comb the city looking for other Pitts in order to find a victim to murder.  

People can be irresponsible and if you take away all the Pitt Bulls then these same people will just find another breed to take its place.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

If a witness to an attack says, "It looked like a pitbull." It becomes a pitbull.
If a witness to an attack say, "It looked part pitbull." It becomes a pitbull.

Lies, damn lies, and statistics.

How about these stats:
Dog bite related fatalities per 100k dogs:
Malamute - 6.79
Chow Chow - 2.32
St. Bernard - 2.05
Husky type - 1.73
Great Dane - 1.18
Rottweiler - 1.17
Doberman Pinscher - 1.16
Mastiff - 1.15
Pitbull type - 0.97
Akita - 0.80
German Shepard - 0.72

Average percentage of pitbull type dogs that are misidentified: 50%.
Percentage of areas that have bsl where serious bites still occur: 100%.
AKC/UKC breeds that are considered pitbull type: 4
Other breeds with similar characteristics: 20
Estimated pitbull type dog population in USA: 18 million
Percent of not guilty pitbulls: 99.9997%

Lightning strikes that kill people are commonly described as extremely rare. The risk of dying by lightning is double the risk of dying by any dog of any breed.

The media is very good at sensationalism. They are very good at creating boogeymen.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

bsliv said:


> If a witness to an attack says, "It looked like a pitbull." It becomes a pitbull.
> If a witness to an attack say, "It looked part pitbull." It becomes a pitbull.
> 
> Lies, damn lies, and statistics.
> ...


The funny thing about statistics... The Pitt Bull hater can twist them to make it look however they want. 

I love your post and I totally forgot about the FACT that so many people blame a Pitt Bull because they are ignorant of the different dog breeds. They see a Boxer and start rattling about it being a Pitt!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ask the two questions that are allowed, observe the animals behavior and make sure it is in accordance with a service animal. The owner and the dog pass these tests, you will be fine.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

It's not the dog, it's the owner. That being said, any owner inconsiderate enough to force their dog into a stranger's vehicle surely isn't one to be trusted to have a properly trained dog.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

forqalso said:


> It's not the dog, it's the owner. That being said, any owner inconsiderate enough to force their dog into a stranger's vehicle surely isn't one to be trusted to have a properly trained dog.


Yeah! DAMN those entitled Disabled! So entitled! Life is just one cushy seat to another for them, huh?!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

more science pit bulls are dangerous
https://www.livescience.com/27145-are-pit-bulls-dangerous.html

A five-year review of dog-bite injuries from the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, published in 2009 in the journal Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery, found that almost 51 percent of the attacks were from pit bulls, almost 9 percent were from Rottweilers and 6 percent were from mixes of those two breeds.

In other words, a whopping two-thirds of the hospital's dog-attack injuries involved just two breeds, pit bulls and Rottweilers.



ImSkittles said:


> I read your link and noticed something missing in the statistics.
> 
> If I'm a drug dealer or a punk azz gang member, I'm going to want some type of home protection. A big muscular dog that can be easily trained would look very appealing to me.  How many of those deaths were a direct result of the training they received?
> 
> ...


 why dont gang members breed cocker spaniels to kil???? would be pretty futile thats why, gang members choose animals that they know are vicious to begin with....lol


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Yeah! DAMN those entitled Disabled! So entitled! Life is just one cushy seat to another for them, huh?!


What is the ratio of riders have genuine service animals to the ones that lie? That's what you should be worried about instead of trying to make me feel guilty. 
I'm a 70% disabled Marine Corps veteran and like 99% of the people hauling their dogs to grocery stores, I have no need for a service animal.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> more science pit bulls are dangerous
> https://www.livescience.com/27145-are-pit-bulls-dangerous.html
> 
> A five-year review of dog-bite injuries from the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, published in 2009 in the journal Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery, found that almost 51 percent of the attacks were from pit bulls, almost 9 percent were from Rottweilers and 6 percent were from mixes of those two breeds.
> ...


Is this the part of the article you wanted people to see...

_"Fans of pit bulls are quick to assert that a dog's propensity for attack depends in large part on its owner and how it is raised, and there's considerable evidence that owners of pit bulls and other high-risk dogs are themselves high-risk people."
_
Blaming a dog for human failure isn't very honest of you. Kill all the Pitt Bulls and death by Rottweiler will take its place. Kill all the Rottweilers and death by Doberman will take their place. Kill all the Dobies and death by German Shepherd will be the new fad. 

Don't you think it's time to wake up and realize WHAT and WHO is actually finding a way to murder/disfigure other folks? 

If you see some ghetto rat, acting and talking all tough, walking towards you with a Pitt (or any of the mentioned breeds) straining against its lead... Chances are it's not friendly. If you see 2 or more of these breeds of dogs traveling around your area unsupervised, you might want to get out of their way. 

Bad people exist and use their dogs to create fear in others. It's easy to demonized the dog. God forbid you should place any blame on the actual human that's responsible for the horrible behavior of their dog. That might actually require you to learn something! You can't have that.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Divad7 said:


> What if he claims the Pitbull is his service dog, and I refuse? Could I get in trouble?


Only if the pit bull looks like this









Attack the driver! Attack the driver!
Good boy attack the driver.



ImSkittles said:


> Kill all the Pitt Bulls and death by Rottweiler will take its place. Kill all the Rottweilers and death by Doberman will take their place. Kill all the Dobies and death by German Shepherd will be the new fad.


How far down the tree do you want to go before you want to kill my service animal?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

ImSkittles said:


> Is this the part of the article you wanted people to see...
> 
> _"Fans of pit bulls are quick to assert that a dog's propensity for attack depends in large part on its owner and how it is raised, and there's considerable evidence that owners of pit bulls and other high-risk dogs are themselves high-risk people."
> _
> ...


 why do bad people choose pit bulls over cocker spaniels?????? because of their propensity to kill!!!! the science has spoken
https://www.livescience.com/27145-are-pit-bulls-dangerous.html

And a 2011 study from the Annals of Surgery revealed that "attacks by pit bulls are associated with higher morbidity rates, higher hospital charges and a higher risk of death than are attacks by other breeds of dogs."


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> why do bad people choose pit bulls over cocker spaniels?????? because of their propensity to kill!!!! the science has spoken
> https://www.livescience.com/27145-are-pit-bulls-dangerous.html
> 
> And a 2011 study from the Annals of Surgery revealed that "attacks by pit bulls are associated with higher morbidity rates, higher hospital charges and a higher risk of death than are attacks by other breeds of dogs."


And if the Pitt Bulls were all destroyed...

A different breed would take its place.

So what's your point? Do you have a solution or do you just want to keep pointing out that certain breeds of dogs can kill people? 

I hope you realize that you seem to be the only one amazed at the reality of dogs having the ability to kill people.  

This isn't something new to the educated folks... Shoot, forget educated... just being alive should have clued you in to the strength of certain breeds. 

So why don't you focus on what your point is? I don't think you'll get an argument from anybody about certain breeds having the potential to kill.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

thats a good point, what if someone had a service alligator, would that be ok a service alligator, or how about a service lion? lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

A lot of people overthink the service animal thing.

If you don't want a dog in your car, *don't take them. * What's the hard part?

Notify Uber that the rider claimed the dog was a service animal but they made you feel uncomfortable so you denied them a ride. Emphasize the safety aspect, and say the rider was rude and became argumentative, citing a bunch of legalese mumbo-jumbo about an "ADA law."

If you have dashcam video of you denying the service animal, post it on YouTube.


----------



## flataffect (Jan 19, 2018)

I make enough money to hire an armed bodyguard riding on the back of a piloted motorcycle. This motorcycle crew splits lanes and stays right next to my driver's side door at all times. Depending on the size and/or breed, these people have instructions to shoot so that the animal suffers as much as possible in the owner's lap.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

flataffect said:


> I make enough money to hire an armed bodyguard riding on the back of a piloted motorcycle. This motorcycle crew splits lanes and stays right next to my driver's side door at all times. Depending on the size and/or breed, these people have instructions to shoot so that the animal suffers as much as possible in the owner's lap.


I suppose that's your attempt at humor but it's really lame. Ignore.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Seriously? You're going to keep talking about what you clearly know nothing about?
> 
> You are calling it a "lock" because you're too ignorant to come up with proper wording.
> 
> ...


You clearly are an imbecile that refuses to understand what I am trying to inculcate into you.

You first say wolves are not pets and I tell you half wolves are a dog breed, being half dog and half wolf, the fact that their behavior is correlated to their ancestral animal instinct of being a "pack", I just told you why pits are aggressive and yet here you are replying idiocy and a half, telling me "I don't understand", the only one who does not understand why, is you.

I still say it "locks" because that is what a pit and maybe even a boxer does when it bites even if it's by their determination and not a special mechanism, it does not let go. Whether you want to keep going discussing semantics to protect an argument you already lost, is your call... the fact is, the dog bites and does not let go, tool.

And [email protected] specialized training for a dog breed just to fit well among humans, you really are a moron.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> They are not dumb, not aggressive unless encouraged to be, and the jaw locking thing is a myth.
> 
> And many ARE service animals.
> 
> The best dog I ever had was a pit bull/chow mix. Probably what you'd consider a terrible mix. The first time I took her to be clipped she was scared (she was dumped on the street as a puppy and was abused, and became very attached to me) so I petted her while she was clipped. The groomer accidentally cut her pad with the scissors and she didn't even pull away, didn't growl, did NOTHING. We didn't even know until we saw blood.


I consider them dumb enough to not be a service animals because they aren't even in the top 20 list of intelligent dogs, you know... like a collie or a Labrador but you are right, they aren't "dumb" well at least not at the level of a chow chow.

I just explained why I call it "locking" and stick to it, lol you people do not read posts.

Your experience with that mix is yours alone, mixing those 2 breeds is incredibly dangerous yet it went well for "you", same for "me", my dalmatian lived to see 20 human years when their lifespan does not go past 12-14 years. And to elaborate further, the aggressiveness of a dog is not always related to self defense-reaction, it has to do a lot with their thinking-reaction when bonding individuals (maybe even animals?) are perceived to be in danger by the dog.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You clearly are an imbecile that refuses to understand what I am trying to inculcate into you.
> 
> You first say wolves are not pets and I tell you half wolves are a dog breed, being half dog and half wolf, the fact that their behavior is correlated to their ancestral animal instinct of being a "pack", I just told you why pits are aggressive and yet here you are replying idiocy and a half, telling me "I don't understand", the only one who does not understand why, is you.
> 
> ...


Clearly you haven't done any research on the topic of wolves vs. dogs. It's okay, research is more difficult then just running your mouth. I guess running your mouth is your only asset. Pity

You still say it "locks" because you are too ignorant to come up with the proper wording to describe a dog bite. Sad really.

When did I say anything about "specialized" training? Do you really have that much trouble with reading? I guess that's why you can't/won't/don't do any real research.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Shoot the liar, sprinkle some crack on em, & steal their dog. Now it's your pitbull.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i'm taking pitbull over college kid any day and twice on Saturday night


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If Rider writes Uber that Driver refused service to a Service Dog and it's owner...immediate deactivation. Even if it was a foaming at the mouth (non-service dog) whatever breed...is what it is.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Clearly you haven't done any research on the topic of wolves vs. dogs. It's okay, research is more difficult then just running your mouth. I guess running your mouth is your only asset. Pity
> 
> You still say it "locks" because you are too ignorant to come up with the proper wording to describe a dog bite. Sad really.
> 
> When did I say anything about "specialized" training? Do you really have that much trouble with reading? I guess that's why you can't/won't/don't do any real research.


I am done, you do not argue, you repeat the same idiocy over and over attempting to discredit what I said and go around the argument.

Good day and learn something in the near future, life is not about "love" and "confetti", it's about rational thinking.



> Then maybe you'll understand how pitbull's and Rottweilers can actually be trained to be good social pets.


You don't even know the nonsense you spew anymore.

LOL, let's train all dogs just so they can be social pets.

Moron.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

This pit bull is nicer than most people that I know:


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> If any dog attacks me I will do anything to stop the attack including killing the dog to save my life.


Duh.



bsliv said:


> Mine seems oblivious to pain.


Most animals will attempt to avoid showing any injury. That's instinct. Animals that show injury become easy prey for predators.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> A pit bull is an attack animal, if it weren't they wouldn't use it for dog fights just like the rottweiler.
> 
> So you may have witnessed many pit's who behave, truth is, no animal should take specialized training to be able to behave in a way that it doesn't hurt others, specially with a bite as strong as theirs and their ability to not let go.
> 
> ...


This is why my yorkie did terrible at the dog fights


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anybody actually encountered a pax with a service dog? Your worst case for refusing is deactivation (like omg, whatever will i do? Like switch to Lyft?), your worst case accepting an aggressive dog is worse. If you aren't comfy with anything, don't do it. Let the Uber chips fall where they may.

Seriously, people will argue about anything. Call me when you have to ferry a service horse.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I am done, you do not argue, you repeat the same idiocy over and over attempting to discredit what I said and go around the argument.
> 
> Good day and learn something in the near future, life is not about "love" and "confetti", it's about rational thinking.
> 
> ...


Wow, are you okay? 

YOU falsely refer to a jaw of a Pit Bull as "locking." 

YOU say the Pit Bull needs "specialized" training then call me a moron for saying a Pit Bull needs "specialized" training! ROTFLMAO. I NEVER said that! NOT EVER! You said it... it's right there in one of your posts! YOU said it! Not me! LMAO... I hope you realize that you just called yourself a moron, LMAO! 

YOU brought up the topic of wolves and I refused to engage in your MISinformation. You need to research the topic before I'll engage in that conversation. Besides, the OP was asking about Pits and I was responding to your false statements about Pit Bulls. Wolves are off topic and should have its own thread. 

The bottom line is that a Pit Bull CAN be a service dog. The OP would be wise to stick with asking the two legal questions to determine if the Pit is a service animal or not.

The OP and anyone else reading this thread would do good to ignore all the misinformation you have spewed. A quick google search will confirm just how wrong you are. "Locking jaw" "specialized training" lol.

Now you're blathering on about training all dogs to be social pets.  Let me ask you again, are you going to be alright?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Once I hit the Powerball, I'm gonna pay some Dr. Moreau to crispr me up one of Minos' minotaurs to guide me through my dotage. I'm also gonna specify that it can't be potty trained. Take _that _ADA guidelines!


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> IF anything happens with a dangerous animal such as a pit bull, go straight for the lawyer and hit the rideshare company for obligating you to take it, making them 100% liable, trust me, they will have to pay.
> 
> Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.
> 
> Pit bulls are dumb dogs, extremely aggressive and have a jaw that locks in, the perfect pet to get anywhere crowded.


typical thoughts from someone that knows nothing about the breed


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber's Policy Similar:

_We know service animals can raise some questions for Lyft drivers, but they're essential for many people. We work hard to improve the experience for everyone in our community, including a service animal policy that clarifies how drivers should handle these requests:

You're required by the law and Lyft's policy to accommodate service animals, even if you have an allergy, religious or cultural objections, *or a fear of them*._


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

If you get bitten film it and post on YouTube and dont forget to really scream and plead. Not only can you sue pax but make money on the video. Even better than a dog attack is to survive a police shooting that worth several millions. The best scenario is pit bull clamps on to your arm and while you are filming it a cop tries to shoot dog and hits you instead. Thats three revenue streams if you survive.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

My pit bull would eat you all alive....if you were made of peanut butter. Do you think chihuahuas are dangerous too?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> What if he claims the Pitbull is his service dog, and I refuse? Could I get in trouble?


I take all animals. If it is a dog, just bet out and meet them. If the dog and driver do not get along. Nicely ask the rider to hang tight and call Uber Support and they have the power to excuse you from taking the dog. They will suggest that the rider request another driver. Most dog owners DO NOT want a bit and will work with you.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> Forget the lawsuit... I just don't want an untrained aggressive dog lunging at my neck while I'm driving.


Hmmm. While this could be a problem, if it does happen, your lawsuit will ensure you do not have to drive UBER ever again unless you want to. A facial attack that Goober forced into your car places great liability on them. Thinking 7 figures.



Dude.Sweet. said:


> My pit bull would eat you all alive....if you were made of peanut butter. Do you think chihuahuas are dangerous too?


I do! Mine bites all children, and my wifes hates other dogs, and sometimes bites me when he is cuddling with his mommy and I enter their space.

We are working on it and it doesn't happen often (hers not mine, Mine hates little girls)


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Pit-bulls make excellent service animals, in fact their temperament has been rated second only to the Labrador (and better than the famed Golden Retriever and my German Shepherd). They are quite smart as well, and have a very strong desire to please. Which, by the way, is why they are so easily trained for just about anything be it as a service dog , a guard dog , or a fighting dog (which simply infuriates me). There are several programs that will work with nothing but pit-bulls and raise them specifically to be service dogs. As for which dog bites people the most often (at least in the US)... Go look it up, it's not hard to find. The answer is.....

Chihuahua!

So, bottom line, you have more to fear from the entitled young woman pretending she's Paris Hilton hauling around her Emotional Support Chihuahua than you do from someone with a properly trained Service Pit-bull. Just sayin...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Chihuahua


While walking my man eater one day, a Chihuahua ran up and bit my dog on the leg. Instead of having the squirt for an early dinner, my dog looked up at me as if to ask, "What was that?"

I don't live in the best neighborhood. My house was broken into twice within a year. Then I got Harvey. No problems since. When walking him, some people cross the street to avoid him. My next door neighbor has 6 and 8 year old kids. If a dog can get along with a bunch of running, screaming kids that want to play with him, hard to envision a situation where he'd attack unprovoked.

When I rescued mine, I was very leery of the breed. But I educated myself.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> typical thoughts from someone that knows nothing about the breed


Typical cesspool of morons being led by their love for the breed.

Tell me one thing I said wrong, just one.



Pawtism said:


> Pit-bulls make excellent service animals, in fact their temperament has been rated second only to the Labrador (and better than the famed Golden Retriever and my German Shepherd). They are quite smart as well, and have a very strong desire to please. Which, by the way, is why they are so easily trained for just about anything be it as a service dog , a guard dog , or a fighting dog (which simply infuriates me). There are several programs that will work with nothing but pit-bulls and raise them specifically to be service dogs. As for which dog bites people the most often (at least in the US)... Go look it up, it's not hard to find. The answer is.....
> 
> Chihuahua!
> 
> So, bottom line, you have more to fear from the entitled young woman pretending she's Paris Hilton hauling around her Emotional Support Chihuahua than you do from someone with a properly trained Service Pit-bull. Just sayin...


Lol, of course they are.

To their owners.

Given they recognize them as an alpha, if it doesn't, lol good luck.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Woof


Read from the first post to the last, do it s-l-o-w-l-y, take it easy and don't get a brain aneurysm.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Typical cesspool of morons being led by their love for the breed.
> 
> Tell me one thing I said wrong, just one.
> 
> ...


Your avatar pretty much says it all - pitbull haters are gonna hate. I would invite you over to my house and let you meet my three, but, to be honest, I don't want you in my home.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I do not understand why they make them service animals


And therein lies the problem.

Educating yourself might help you to understand. It's a funny thing about being educated... understanding seems to follow.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Tell me one thing I said wrong, just one.


1. Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.
2. Pit bulls are dumb dogs
3. extremely aggressive
4. a jaw that locks
5. overprotective of their owners
6. A pit bull is an attack animal
7. I'm sure a properly trained wolf may make a great pet too
8. I am calling it lock because that is what it does
9. You clearly are an imbecile
10. the dog bites and does not let go
11. you really are a moron
12. I consider them dumb
13. Typical cesspool of morons

All wrong.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

bsliv said:


> 1. Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.
> 2. Pit bulls are dumb dogs
> 3. extremely aggressive
> 4. a jaw that locks
> ...


It would have been easier and quicker to list anything he said that was correct. A list of zero is always easier.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Humans need a Certified Safety course before any purchase of a dog. Google 365.7


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

bsliv said:


> If a witness to an attack says, "It looked like a pitbull." It becomes a pitbull.
> If a witness to an attack say, "It looked part pitbull." It becomes a pitbull.
> 
> Lies, damn lies, and statistics.
> ...


I thought I could add some "hero" stories to this.  Pits keep getting bad press  so here's some great stories to show it's a great dog when NOT abused. Sit back and enjoy the wonderful stories of these heroes. 

http://www.insuranceowl.org/bslnews/pit-bull-heroes-hall-of-fame/


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

I've been a professional dog trainer for over 35yrs. With all sincerity, I have to say that I have seen A LOT more out-of-control, aggressive, destructive, bad-mannered, weak-nerved small dogs than out-of-control, aggressive, destructive, bad-mannered, weak-nerved "pitbull" type dogs (or large dogs, period.)

Large dogs are obedience trained more often than small dogs are because it's harder to live with an ill-mannered large dog than it is to live with an ill-mannered small one. Too many small dog owners treat their dogs as if they're human babies, which causes many behavior problems: too many to list here. Too many people find it's "cute" when their 10lb dog snarls, barks, nips and bites, but when it's their 90 lb German Shepherd exhibiting those types of behaviors, the "cuteness" just isn't there.

There are people (morons) who "train" their dogs to bite/attack people, and since they have absolutely no clue what the hell they're doing, the end result is a dog with too many behavior problems to list here, with the major problem being indiscriminate aggression towards humans, being taught it's good to bite humans, and to make it worse the owner has no control over their dangerous dog. These people are irresponsible, ignorant and own a dangerous dog. Hopefully, there aren't many wanting to bring this type of dog with them on an Uber ride, since most of these dogs aren't able to be out in public.

Too many dogs are misidentified as "pitbulls." Most people are not able to correctly identify most dog breeds, and a Dogue de Bordeoux, or a Boxer, or a Labrador Retriever or an American Bulldog (etc.) can and are easily and often misidentified as being "pitbulls".

Face it: a child being bitten by a "pitbull" is much more newsworthy than a child being bitten by a Pomeranian! So of course, that dog-that-looked-just-like-a-pitbull just became a fearsome, scary-as-hell, mythical jaw-locking, child-eating, aggressive, real and larger-than-life "Pitbull".

Many dogs fitting the "Pitbull" type of breed are intelligent, affectionate, responsive to training and commands, and are excellent family dogs with good temperaments.

Many Pitbulls make excellent service dogs!

There are MANY types of "service" dogs, for example there are dogs for the deaf; guide dogs for the blind; seizure alert dogs; PTSD service dogs; personal protection dogs; police K9s, which include narcotic detection dogs, patrol dogs, explosive detection dogs; water rescue dogs; avalanche dogs; search and rescue dogs; tracking dogs; there's military service dogs; and on and on and on.

Saying "Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit-bulls service animals" is the epitome of ignorance. You obviously know very little about dogs and you are basing your uneducated opinions on sensationalistic media hype that has no basis in reality. Many of the things you've said are fear-based misconceptions that are now accepted as facts by the general public. Erroneous and ignorant statements, fear inducing, non-factual, poorly researched reports, misquotes, and broadcasting any negative, newsworthy events, whether reality-based or embellished are the reasons breed-bans become law. The "___" dog breed is banned in "___" just means that the public opinion was swayed by irrational fear, an irrational fear based not in research but rather in hype and sensationalism fueled by a dishonest, ratings-driven media.

Unfortunately, there has been and always will be people who have no business owning any dog, let alone one of the "harder" (tougher) breeds of dogs. ALL dogs need responsible owners and NEED training. Those two things go together. Without proper training, ANY dog has the potential to be dangerous. Naturally, an aggressive Chihuahua will most likely do less physical damage than an aggressive Rottie. But when we are talking about children getting bit by a poorly trained and/or genetically screwed up dog, a bite from a small dog can be just as destructive and deadly as one from a large dog.

Poorly-trained and/or poorly-bred dogs come in all shapes and sizes, just like their owners. Bully-breeds are one of the dogs that typically have a "stubborn" temperament, a tendency to be dominant rather than submissive, and like a well-bred German Shepherd, Rottweiler, or other working dog, they are hard-tempered rather than soft-tempered. Training is not optional.

ALL service dogs are well-mannered and extremely well-trained. The idiots who put the fake service dog vests on their out-of-control pet dogs are making a bad name for the people who have and need real service dogs. Unfortunately, many businesses including Uber have taken the stance that all dogs are so-called service dogs if the owner states it. Like any business, they want to avoid litigation.

If one of these fake, so-called service dog damages your car or bites you, especially to the point where vehicle repairs or medical services are needed, consult with an attorney who specializes in Dog Law.

Unfortunately, for drivers who are afraid of dogs or who don't like dogs period, Uber's "service dog policy" is terrible. I have taken at least 7 riders with their so-called "service" dogs and not one of them were actually "service" dogs. 3 were well-mannered. 1 was a hyperactive puppy who was too young to be a trained service dog, 1 growled at me, 2 were out of control, not trained at all. All but 1 were small dogs. All but 1 had their fake service dog vests on. I told all of their owners that I knew that their dogs weren't actually "service" dogs, but they could ride anyways.

Anyways, as far as worrying about an aggressive Pitbull getting into the car and attacking you, I'd be more concerned about that little dog flipping around on the end of its leash. The best you can do if you're uncomfortable is have them place their dog on the floor between their feet, sitting and facing the rear of the car. Chances are there won't be any problems.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

forqalso said:


> What is the ratio of riders have genuine service animals to the ones that lie? That's what you should be worried about instead of trying to make me feel guilty.
> I'm a 70% disabled Marine Corps veteran and like 99% of the people hauling their dogs to grocery stores, I have no need for a service animal.


Right but those in the grocery store with their owners are usually NOT service dogs. The owners are just assholes taking advantage of stores that are too scared to clarify the reason for their dog being with them.



HereComesTrouble said:


> I've been a professional dog trainer for over 35yrs. With all sincerity, I have to say that I have seen A LOT more out-of-control, aggressive, destructive, bad-mannered, weak-nerved small dogs than out-of-control, aggressive, destructive, bad-mannered, weak-nerved "pitbull" type dogs (or large dogs, period.)
> 
> Large dogs are obedience trained more often than small dogs are because it's harder to live with an ill-mannered large dog than it is to live with an ill-mannered small one. Too many small dog owners treat their dogs as if they're human babies, which causes many behavior problems: too many to list here. Too many people find it's "cute" when their 10lb dog snarls, barks, nips and bites, but when it's their 90 lb German Shepherd exhibiting those types of behaviors, the "cuteness" just isn't there.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!

I hope everyone on UP will take the time to read it. Unfortunately some members see a comment with more than 4 words and their eyes glaze over and suddenly they forget how to read.

This comment should absolutely be REQUIRED READING.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Dude.Sweet. said:


> My pit bull would eat you all alive....if you were made of peanut butter. Do you think chihuahuas are dangerous too?


The main problem I have is that they'll knock you down and try to lick you to death.

Had one that lived behind me that wanted to live WITH my two dogs and I. He tunneled under a 6 foot privacy fence, then climbed over my chain-link fence so he could play with my pups. Multiple times. He was a goofy, good natured bundle of love.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

bsliv said:


> While walking my man eater one day, a Chihuahua ran up and bit my dog on the leg. Instead of having the squirt for an early dinner, my dog looked up at me as if to ask, "What was that?"
> 
> I don't live in the best neighborhood. My house was broken into twice within a year. Then I got Harvey. No problems since. When walking him, some people cross the street to avoid him. My next door neighbor has 6 and 8 year old kids. If a dog can get along with a bunch of running, screaming kids that want to play with him, hard to envision a situation where he'd attack unprovoked.
> 
> When I rescued mine, I was very leery of the breed. But I educated myself.


I used to have a pit/American Bulldog mix. He'd be tormented by small, obnoxious dogs at the dog park CONSTANTLY. One time an angry little chihuahua walked up to him, bit his nose, then walked away. My dog didn't even flinch - he looked up at me like "what was that all about?" I used to feel so sorry for him - he wanted nothing but to love on everything and everyone, yet some people would cross the street when they saw me walking with him.

I now have a small, angry monster mutt that tries to attack any dog bigger than him, which is basically everything. People laugh and say how "adorable" he is when he is attacking......it's not adorable!! He's damn cute in general but it's never cute when he attacks. I do try to control him but he's just....angry..... about being small.

It's so unfair but I don't think people will ever change their thinking about big "bully" looking dogs. Too much media craziness and reporting on "pit type" dogs that aren't even pits.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Julescase said:


> *Right but those in the grocery store with their owners are usually NOT service dogs. The owners are just assholes taking advantage of stores that are too scared to clarify the reason for their dog being with them.*
> 
> Excellent post!
> 
> ...


That's the point I was making.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

bsliv said:


> 1. Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.


It's true, people do stupid things and defend them.

Watch fido behave as a service animal.








bsliv said:


> 2. Pit bulls are dumb dogs


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Intelligence_of_Dogs

They are probably more intelligent than you, though.

A service animal in my book should only be a top 20 dog.



bsliv said:


> 3. extremely aggressive


Read something about the breed.

http://www.dogtemperament.com/pitbull-temperament-aggressive/

Keywords for the slow:

Territorial .
Alpha.
Will do anything for the owner.



bsliv said:


> 4. a jaw that locks


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/semantics

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/headlock

https://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/lock+on

All mechanisms, I am sure.



bsliv said:


> 5. overprotective of their owners


Refer to third quote.



bsliv said:


> 6. A pit bull is an attack animal


Refer to third quote and here is more:

https://www.dogmal.com/fighting-dogs/

Gee I wonder why all those breeds aren't as hated as the pit bull, poor pit bulls =(



bsliv said:


> 7. I'm sure a properly trained wolf may make a great pet too


Sorry, I went a little off there trying to make ImSkittles see the idiocy behind his "specialized training" quote.



bsliv said:


> 8. I am calling it lock because that is what it does


Do you see the dog let go on that video?

Here is what it takes to make a pit bull let go, a mere method out of many:








bsliv said:


> 9. You clearly are an imbecile


But he is.



bsliv said:


> 10. the dog bites and does not let go


Video and the entire world telling you the pit does not let go? (google it) Shit, I must be wrong then.



bsliv said:


> 11. you really are a moron


Oh, I stick by that quote 100%



bsliv said:


> 12. I consider them dumb


Sorry, not a top 20, bro.

It's like putting... oh I don't know, a computer chip assembly line worker to design microchips? Only the most intelligent breeds should be helping disabled individuals, no room for mistakes.



bsliv said:


> 13. Typical cesspool of morons


To love something to the point you blind yourself to reality, it's hilarious.

Read about how and why pit bulls were bred to give you an idea of what you are using as a service animal.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> LOL, let's train all dogs just so they can be social pets.


Isn't that what you SHOULD do with any dog that is your pet?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Isn't that what you SHOULD do with any dog that is your pet?


No dog should need training just to get along with the humans surrounding it, only when you know your dog can be lethal due to muscular physique or bite psi/ability to not let go.

In any case, it shouldn't need a specialist to teach it how to behave, those dogs go to the gas chamber at the pound.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ImSkittles said:


> I thought I could add some "hero" stories to this.  Pits keep getting bad press  so here's some great stories to show it's a great dog when NOT abused. Sit back and enjoy the wonderful stories of these heroes.
> 
> http://www.insuranceowl.org/bslnews/pit-bull-heroes-hall-of-fame/


Haha found another thing service dogs can do--sniff out peanuts. Pretty important if you have a severe allergy. I can just see being in a restaurant and having the pit bull sniff your food for you. How many diners would think it was fake?



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> No dog should need training just to get along with the humans surrounding it specially when you know your dog can be lethal due to muscular physique or bite psi/ability to not let go.
> 
> In any case, it shouldn't need a specialist to teach it how to behave, those dogs go to the gas chamber at the pound.


Oh wow, just when I thought it couldn't get worse.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Oh wow, just when I thought it couldn't get worse.


Oh made a mistake in what I wrote, sorry.

I am just so tired dealing with stupidity all day long.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's true, people do stupid things and defend them.
> 
> Watch fido behave as a service animal.
> 
> ...


Well this is just pathetic.  Is this how you do research?  It's no wonder you spew so much misinformation... When you use resources like these you're bound to remain in absolute ignorance. 

1. That was NOT a service dog. Are you too ignorant to understand the spoken word?  The video clearly said that wasn't a service dog. That woman also put her hands on that dog in a VERY bad way.  I would have attacked her too if she did that to me with her attitude. 

2. Your link shows the American Staffordshire Terrier to be above average in dog intelligence.  So much for your blathering on and on about how stupid they are. However, you look REALLY stupid with these links you posted, lol. 

3. Who wrote this stuff and what are their direct sources? Mostly though, who wrote it because I like to see the credentials of people. No name, no background, no sources, no credibility.

4. LOL Those links don't help your position at all.  Wow, talk about stupid, LOL

5. Refer to number 3.

6. OMG! Did you read that link? It looks like an 8 year old wrote it.  You should be embarrassed by including that! Has it occurred to you that maybe you should be getting information from actual experts if you want to make a case for your argument? 

7. Link to the proof. Oh wait... You won't post a link because it DOESN'T EXIST! It's not surprising though as you have been proving yourself to be a liar over and over again. 

8. The jaw doesn't lock and you look like a fool with your lame attempts to try to make it look like it does. You are wrong but too asinine to just admit it and move forward with correct terminology. God forbid you should actually say something intelligent.

9. Yep, still running your mouth. Nothing to say of any use. 

10. Yes, you are wrong. 

11. Running your mouth is the only thing you can do since you refuse to educate yourself. 

12. Who cares if they're top 20? They are above average and perfectly capable.

13. Proper research could help you with those blinders you are clearly wearing. Education can be your friend.  For example: If you would just educate yourself with PROPER sources then you wouldn't be making such an a$$ of yourself right now. 

I still can't believe how pathetic those links are, lol. Most people find links that actually help their argument. The FACT that you couldn't come up with anything at all that's credible would give an intelligent person a clue that they are very wrong. Food for thought.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Well this is just pathetic.  Is this how you do research?  It's no wonder you spew so much misinformation... When you use resources like these you're bound to remain in absolute ignorance.
> 
> 1. That was NOT a service dog. Are you too ignorant to understand the spoken word?  The video clearly said that wasn't a service dog. That woman also put her hands on that dog in a VERY bad way.  I would have attacked her too if she did that to me with her attitude.
> 
> ...


I believe we came to the agreement that you are an idiot, please stop quoting my posts.


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> What if he claims the Pitbull is his service dog, and I refuse? Could I get in trouble?


I asked this question when I signed up & the answer is if you feel threatened by it, you don't have to let it in.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

IERide said:


> Thinking a pit bull is dangerous just because it's a pit bull is like saying a person will steal from you just because they're black. Pit bulls can be perfect service dogs. A pit bull that is a well trained service dog isnt going to suddenly rip your throat out just because it's a pit pull..
> 
> And yes, if you refuse any service dog it's automatic termination if they report you.


Except they are illegal Dade County as well as in Broward, so no sir - no Pit bull in my car


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The link between ignorance and an irrational fear is great in some.



Julescase said:


> This comment should absolutely be REQUIRED READIN


Definitely! Thanks you, Mr. Trouble.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> I believe we came to the agreement that you are an idiot, please stop quoting my posts.


Well, it appears your delusion knows no limits, unless, of course, you can show this mystical agreement.

I don't blame you for not wanting me to quote your posts... I would be embarrassed too if I wrote that crap. Instead of trying to control what others write, you might find it easier to just educate yourself so you can stop writing lies about a dog breed that people have to keep correcting you on.

This thread is about Pitbulls and so far you have nothing to back your blanket assertions about this breed.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

If it's a service dog isn't it suppose to be wearing a vest and the owner suppose to have ID? Fortunately I haven't had anyone with a service dog try to ride yet and I don't want pets in my car unless they are in a carrier. I think UBER should do what the airlines do and charge a pet fee.

Are we obligated to allow an EMotional Support Animal? I've had companies offer to certify my cats as ESA to avoid paying the fee and have heard of people getting things like potbellied pigs and ducks certified as ESA's. I sure as hell don't want a pig or duck in my car


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> No dog should need training just to get along with the humans surrounding it, only when you know your dog can be lethal due to muscular physique or bite psi/ability to not let go.
> 
> In any case, it shouldn't need a specialist to teach it how to behave, those dogs go to the gas chamber at the pound.


Again, you're showing how little you know about dogs. ALL dogs need basic obedience training. How do you think the first dogs (wolves) became domesticated in the the first place. They are pack animals by default. Most of us train our dogs without even realizing we're training them. Every time we tell them "No!" when they do something bad or "good girl/boy" when they do something good. That's training, just because you aren't using a clicker doesn't mean you aren't training them. You train them when an appropriate time to eat is (for people like me, it's on a schedule, but for some others it's "when I pick up your bowl"). They are constantly learning from their interactions. This might be as simple as the "potty training" (hense, the word training) all dogs need. That may also be why some dogs (little dogs especially) are so poorly behaved (they didn't get enough training).



jlevan said:


> I asked this question when I signed up & the answer is if you feel threatened by it, you don't have to let it in.


If they are actively doing something that makes them a potential threat, then you don't. If you're just scared of pit bulls in general, that won't count as a vaild reason (either by ADA standards or for Uber/Lyft).



SuperuberSFL said:


> Except they are illegal Dade County as well as in Broward, so no sir - no Pit bull in my car


Service dogs can be any breed and are specifically exempt from any "breed bans". As such, refusing someone with an actual service dog (who happens to be a pit bull) would be a costly mistake (at best you'll only be deactivated, at worst, sued and/or arrested). Make sure you understand the laws before taking actions that can jeopardize your future.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

handiacefailure said:


> If it's a service dog isn't it suppose to be wearing a vest and the owner suppose to have ID? Fortunately I haven't had anyone with a service dog try to ride yet and I don't want pets in my car unless they are in a carrier. I think UBER should do what the airlines do and charge a pet fee.
> 
> Are we obligated to allow an EMotional Support Animal? I've had companies offer to certify my cats as ESA to avoid paying the fee and have heard of people getting things like potbellied pigs and ducks certified as ESA's. I sure as hell don't want a pig or duck in my car


Pawtism know all about this. Here's a link to his awesome post explaining everything. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> If it's a service dog isn't it suppose to be wearing a vest and the owner suppose to have ID? Fortunately I haven't had anyone with a service dog try to ride yet and I don't want pets in my car unless they are in a carrier. I think UBER should do what the airlines do and charge a pet fee.
> 
> Are we obligated to allow an EMotional Support Animal? I've had companies offer to certify my cats as ESA to avoid paying the fee and have heard of people getting things like potbellied pigs and ducks certified as ESA's. I sure as hell don't want a pig or duck in my car


In the US there is no official "ID" and they aren't required to wear a vest (although many handlers will have them in a vest). Just like Uber, the airlines cannot charge a pet fee for a service animals (the airlines are further hampered by the ACAA which says they can't charge a fee for ESAs either, which is probably why so many fake them). It's not Uber and/or the airlines deciding this, it's federal law.

Emotional Support Animals are a problem for the airlines (ACAA) and housing (FHA), but they aren't a problem for us. No, you don't have to take an Emotional Support Animal if you don't want to. Actual service animals can only be dogs (and in very rare cases, mini horses, but you won't have to worry about that in most Ubers). No cats, bats, rats, pigs, ducks, etc (you won't have to take those, only dogs).

You might want to read my Ultimate Guide to Service Dogs. It's long but very educational. https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/



ImSkittles said:


> Pawtism know all about this. Here's a link to his awesome post explaining everything.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/


Ah you beat me to it.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Service dogs can be any breed and are specifically exempt from any "breed bans". As such, refusing someone with an actual service dog (who happens to be a pit bull) would be a costly mistake (at best you'll only be deactivated, at worst, sued and/or arrested). Make sure you understand the laws before taking actions that can jeopardize your future.


I was wondering how this was going to be answered. Once again it's Pawtism to the rescue!  Thank you for teaching me something new today!!! 



Pawtism said:


> Ah you beat me to it.


Oops

Well, in my defense, I was just anxious to let people know what a wealth of information you provided.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> If it's a service dog isn't it suppose to be wearing a vest -
> 
> NO-
> 
> ...


No vests, no ID, no ESAs

Please do a search for the clear and consise threads on this site by the magical and amazing Pawtism

The threads will contain what you as a driver need to know regarding all things service dog-related. I urge you to educate yourself on this subject before you accept another trip - it's important to know everything necessary in order to avoid deactivation or being taken advantage of by riders who do NOT have true service animals.

Good luck!


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

In 3 and half years I have one person claim it was a service animal and judging from the conversation and his demeanor to his pre teen son I could tell he was a liar but not worth the deactivation. I would not pick up a pit sorry I'm scared ma'am or sir I got attacked by one - lie- and am deathly afraid please don't report me


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

ToughTommy said:


> In 3 and half years I have one person claim it was a service animal and judging from the conversation and his demeanor to his pre teen son I could tell he was a liar but not worth the deactivation. I would not pick up a pit sorry I'm scared ma'am or sir I got attacked by one - lie- and am deathly afraid please don't report me


You can certainly go that route, and hope for the best. If it's someone with a real service dog, they might actually understand that (depending on their disability). For example, a PTSD pax would probably understand that well and wouldn't be nearly as likely as someone who is a stickler for the rules (like me lol) might be. I honestly don't know if I would report you in that situation, it would depend if I felt you were genuinely that afraid or if I felt it was just an excuse. I mean if you are going to reject (not that I recommend it), that probably is the best way to go (or at least your best chance of not getting deactivated).

I'll point out though that if it's a faker (who you could have probably identified as a faker using the two questions), they'll probably report you without hesitation, just for the $25 bucks credit. Just saying...


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Again, you're showing how little you know about dogs. ALL dogs need basic obedience training. How do you think the first dogs (wolves) became domesticated in the the first place. They are pack animals by default. Most of us train our dogs without even realizing we're training them. Every time we tell them "No!" when they do something bad or "good girl/boy" when they do something good. That's training, just because you aren't using a clicker doesn't mean you aren't training them. You train them when an appropriate time to eat is (for people like me, it's on a schedule, but for some others it's "when I pick up your bowl"). They are constantly learning from their interactions. This might be as simple as the "potty training" (hense, the word training) all dogs need. That may also be why some dogs (little dogs especially) are so poorly behaved (they didn't get enough training).


Yeah... that doesn't really work with a pit (not if you want them to behave correctly), training a pit requires specific displays of alpha standing and maybe even a clicker, heck maybe a choke collar? Who knows I'm no trainer.

A pit that isn't trained correctly is a menace and a ticking bomb waiting to explode ergo specialized training.

Do you think a pit would respond to a mere rolled newspaper when told not to attack, bark or pee? Maybe, it depends on the dog's aggressiveness because all dogs even in an aggressive or non aggressive standing can be more/less aggressive, they are born with different attitudes. Pits so happen to tend to be alpha status within the family, this is why it's hard.

And you can't be seriously comparing a gun to a bomb when you mention small dogs, behavior in the vast majority of other breeds can go unseen, not for a pit though.

You are speaking about an animal bred to hunt down cattle and wild animals , why is the rottweiler on almost the same boat? A dog made to herd and be a pack animal then a guard dog used by the army since ancient Rome, the difference in hate is that a rottweiler let's go of a bite while a pit clamps and even CHEWS with it's molars (bred to hunt and hold animals, 'member?), the rotts are far less "loyal" to their owners making them less likely to attack when they perceive threat, yet both of them are top fighting dogs, why the pit? I can't make it more obvious.

Don't get me wrong, I think it's stupid to make any potentially dangerous breed a service animal but with a pitbull? Whoever started it deserves the dumb ass medal.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Yeah... that doesn't really work with a pit (not if you want them to behave correctly), training a pit requires specific displays of alpha standing and maybe even a clicker, heck maybe a choke collar? Who knows I'm no trainer.
> 
> A pit that isn't trained correctly is a menace and a ticking bomb waiting to explode ergo specialized training.
> 
> ...


You've disproved your own points here. You're not a trainer. You know who is? The professionals I often work with (and technically me, but I'm not a "professional" like the ones I work with). I have worked with pit-bulls before (and have one as a pet that I have trained myself, as she's not a service dog, she didn't qualify for the help of those I work with). I have 3 pets in my household, my service dog (the German Shepherd Mix pictured in my avatar), a pit-bull, and a cat. Guess which of the 3 is the most aggressive in the household? I'll give you a hint, it's not the pit-bull, in fact the pit bull is the most submissive of the 3. If you guessed the cat, you'd be correct. She rules the house with an iron paw. I didn't even need a rolled up newspaper to train the pit-bull. As I said before, they have an intense desire to please. For most of her training, she all I needed was to use a stern voice or give her a disapproving look.

Dogs are like people, some are good, some are bad. It's like saying some big giant black man is going to be aggressive because... he's a big giant black man. That simply ignorance speaking. Maybe he'd be aggressive.. then again maybe he'd be the most "teddy bear" person you'd ever meet. You won't know until you go talk to him. The fact that he's big.. or black.. is irreverent. Pit-bulls are the same way. Are some very aggressive? Sure, they exist. Are some very submissive, without an aggressive bone in their body? Sure, they exist (I have one). Saying a pit-bull will be aggressive.. because they're a pit-bull is the same ignorance as assuming the "big black guy" is going to be aggressive before you get to know him. It's effectively a form of racism (commonly called species-ism).

As for them being service dogs, it's exactly that desire to please (and the loyalty that you confuse with violence), along with their great temperament (second best of any dog), that makes them such great service dogs. BTW, service dogs, especially bigger ones that people tend to be more afraid of (including my German Shepherd) are usually specifically trained NOT to interfere with anyone interacting with their handler. This is because disabled people often tend to have medical episodes (shocking right?) and need intervention from other humans. For example, I have a heart attack and need CPR.. a bystander starts trying to give me CPR.. I need my service dog (especially a "scary" one) to simply sit there and wait. If they start doing anything that even resembles aggression, the person saving my life might get scared and stop.. then I lay there and die. So there is a very good reason why service dogs require 0% aggression (and why they are tested so strenuously for it, and some do wash out because of it).

You'll probably find this shocking, but people far more educated in the subject than you (and even me), have actually thought about this.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> You've disproved your own points here. You're not a trainer. You know who is? The professionals I often work with (and technically me, but I'm not a "professional" like the ones I work with). I have worked with pit-bulls before (and have one as a pet that I have trained myself, as she's not a service dog, she didn't qualify for the help of those I work with). I have 3 pets in my household, my service dog (the German Shepherd Mix pictured in my avatar), a pit bull, and a cat. Guess which of the 3 is the most aggressive in the household? I'll give you a hint, it's not the pit-bull, in fact the pit bull is the most submissive of the 3. If you guessed the cat, you'd be correct. She rules the house with an iron paw. I didn't even need a rolled up newspaper to train the pit-bull. As I said before, they have an intense desire to please. For most of her training, she all I needed was to use a stern voice or give her a disapproving look.


Different behaviors mentioned on the same post you quoted yourself, just because your pit is a wuss doesn't mean all of them or the majority are.



Pawtism said:


> Dogs are like people, some are good, some are bad. It's like saying some big giant black man is going to be aggressive because... he's a big giant black man. That simply ignorance speaking. Maybe he'd be aggressive.. then again maybe he'd be the most "teddy bear" person you'd ever meet. You won't know until you go talk to him. The fact that he's big.. or black.. is irreverent. Pit-bulls are the same way. Are some very aggressive? Sure, they exist. Are some very submissive, without an aggressive bone in their body? Sure, they exist (I have one). Saying a pit-bull will be aggressive.. because they're a pit-bull is the same ignorance as assuming the "big black guy" is going to be aggressive before you get to know him. It's effectively a form or racism (commonly called species-ism).


You are explaining to me something I already made present to you on the same quote, again and try to understand for the 100th time, don't be dense like the other guy, the pit bull is a breed to hunt and hold down, it's traits are terrier and bulldog therefore determination/activity and strength. You come off quite ignorant trying to make me into some sort of ("racist"?), all because I am speaking about a breed from it's genetic reality as a whole, not your "experience", yes, forget I am not a trainer but in biology I know quite a bit, I went to school for it. Why is a half wolf breed more aggressive than any other dog breed? Clearly you know the answer to this yourself, the breed is closer to the origin by having a wild animal directly bred with a dog, the wonders of genetics proven to you in a single example.



Pawtism said:


> As for them being service dogs, it's exactly that desire to please (and the loyalty that you confuse with violence), along with their great temperament (second best of any dog), that makes them such great service dogs. BTW, service dogs, especially bigger ones that people tend to be more afraid of (including my German Shepherd) are usually specifically trained NOT to interfere with anyone interacting with their handler. This is because disabled people often tend to have medical episodes (shocking right?) and need intervention from other humans. For example, I have a heart attack and need CPR.. a bystander starts trying to give me CPR.. I need my service dog (especially a "scary" one) to simply sit there and wait. If they start doing anything that even resembles aggression, the person saving my life might get scared and stop.. then I lay there and die. So there is a very good reason why service dogs require 0% aggression (and why they are tested so strenuously for it, and some do wash out because of it).


Did you see the news? The service pit in NY that took hold of someone's shoe and didn't let go until the shoe came off? Is that what you want because, hell, at least they want to please you!? You cannot be serious, it's like saying you want to take over the world because you want to make it a better place (see, I can play the Hitler-likening-card just like you played the racist one), and lol, good luck getting CPR from a stranger when A big pit bull is sitting right next to your would-be corpse.

You don't need a dog with intentions; you need a dog with intellect and a trait that helps your condition (like a good nose for diabetics), if intentions were a piece of the puzzle in what makes a great service animal, all pit bulls would have already been set to stone as the best breed for it, sadly, it doesn't and if you are a trainer and say it does, you are either lying to me or you don't quite know your career choice.


----------



## t18c97 (Jan 23, 2018)

We own a pit/boxer mix who’s a sweetheat so I’m biased. I recommend that people watch the “Pitbulls and Parolees” on Anaimal Planet. They very rearly rescue a dog which just isn’t social and has to be kept and not adopted out. But the vast majority of these dogs are the most loving dogs out there. Even after being treated like sh*t by some people they forgive and just want to be your friend and loved.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> What if he claims the Pitbull is his service dog, and I refuse? Could I get in trouble?


Reminds me of the Frasier episode 1.14 - 'Can't Buy Me Love' with Daphne and 'Pitbull' together in the car. LOL.

.


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> because I am speaking about a breed from it's genetic reality as a whole, not your "experience", yes, forget I am not a trainer but in biology I know quite a bit, I went to school for it. Why is a half wolf breed more aggressive than any other dog breed? Clearly you know the answer to this yourself, the breed is closer to the origin by having a wild animal directly bred with a dog, the wonders of genetics proven to you in a single example.


Your junior high biology classes don't make you a geneticist, lol. Look at what you're writing. Once again you are bringing up a wolf and/or wolf hybrid. Neither one has anything to do with a Pitbull. A pitbull is more closely related to a Maltese then it is to any type of wolf or wolf hybrid. If you had any biological or genetics training at all you wouldn't keep referring to the Pitbull as a wolf or wolf hybrid. The pitbull is a domesticated dog. Maybe you really should take some kind of college level genetics class, you might learn something. 

Maybe then you will learn that the pitbull is related to the wolf exactly the same as the poodle and the Maltese are related to the wolf, genetically speaking.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

ImSkittles said:


> Your junior high biology classes don't make you a geneticist, lol. Look at what you're writing. Once again you are bringing up a wolf and/or wolf hybrid. Neither one has anything to do with a Pitbull. A pitbull is more closely related to a Maltese then it is to any type of wolf or wolf hybrid. If you had any biological or genetics training at all you wouldn't keep referring to the Pitbull as a wolf or wolf hybrid. The pitbull is a domesticated dog. Maybe you really should take some kind of college level genetics class, you might learn something.
> 
> Maybe then you will learn that the pitbull is related to the wolf exactly the same as the poodle and the Maltese are related to the wolf, genetically speaking.


You know, in all the time I've been posting in these forums (1 or 2 years, forgot), I've never encountered someone so stupid that he (or she) will actually become the first person I am forced to ignore, just out of the possibility that speaking to you any further may drop my IQ and just so you know, I stopped reading at the word "Maltese".

Your replies have ZERO substance as far as debate, proof, merit or vestiges of intelligence goes, it's clear you are just trying to troll me or well... you are just dumb, I'll keep talking to the mod because he's actually bringing something worth replying to, stay away please because you no longer exist.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Different behaviors mentioned on the same post you quoted yourself, just because your pit is a wuss doesn't mean all of them or the majority are.
> 
> You are explaining to me something I already made present to you on the same quote, again and try to understand for the 100th time, don't be dense like the other guy, the pit bull is a breed to hunt and hold down, it's traits are terrier and bulldog therefore determination/activity and strength. You come off quite ignorant trying to make me into some sort of ("racist"?), all because I am speaking about a breed from it's genetic reality as a whole, not your "experience", yes, forget I am not a trainer but in biology I know quite a bit, I went to school for it. Why is a half wolf breed more aggressive than any other dog breed? Clearly you know the answer to this yourself, the breed is closer to the origin by having a wild animal directly bred with a dog, the wonders of genetics proven to you in a single example.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying my pit-bull is a "wuss", I'm saying most pit-bulls (yes, as in, the majority) are "wusses" (don't tell them that to their face tho, they'll cry ). You've, unfortunately, bought into the stereotype which brings me to the next part, I said you were being speciest (which is very much like racism, so I can see the confusion). BIO 110 (for non majors) doesn't count for much, don't make me whip out my all my degrees (I have several). You need to do research that goes beyond a breed ban leaflet. Or better, actually work with pit-bulls (something beyond the stereotypes that have been mistreated and are lashing out much like I would if I'd been treated the way they had). Experience them first hand, and educate yourself that way.

The dog in NY was not a service dog, it was quite clear that dog had no training at all (at least as a service dog). Although, in it's defense, if that lady put her hands on me that way, her shoe would be the least of her concerns. So while that wasn't a service dog, kudos to the dog for having more patience than I would (we Aspie's aren't exactly known for our patience).

Lastly, I very much do want to take over the world so I can make it a better place. In fact,*spoiler alert, if you haven't seen Infinity War, stop reading now* I kinda agree with Thanos. 50% might be a bit much, but this planet is massively overpopulated and I wouldn't mind seeing about 2.5 billion people (about 1/3 of the population) simply disappear into a cloud of smoke. Alas, I'm still waiting on my android body. Once I have it, I can start collecting those infinity stones.  I'm a bit more biased than Thanos though, I'll be removing anyone with an IQ under 105 (on any scale).  Annnnnnnnnyyyyyyy day now..


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I'm not saying my pit-bull is a "wuss", I'm saying most pit-bulls (yes, as in, the majority) are "wusses" (don't tell them that to their face tho, they'll cry ). You've, unfortunately, bought into the stereotype which brings me to the next part, I said you were being speciest (which is very much like racism, so I can see the confusion). BIO 110 (for non majors) doesn't count for much, don't make me whip out my all my degrees (I have several). You need to do research that goes beyond a breed ban leaflet. Or better, actually work with pit-bulls (something beyond the stereotypes that have been mistreated and are lashing out much like I would if I'd been treated the way they had). Experience them first hand, and educate yourself that way.


Speciest is a coined up word much like "toxic" was by league of legends Jeff "lite", animal rights nutcases go figure... no offense, your point was clear, you think I am using prejudice because I took... biology 110... no, I dropped out of a molecular biology career which as you know deals with genetics; you see... (putting it in layman's terms) living being's DNA have switches that are on or off, these are called regulatory DNA, by evolution, adaptation or selective breeding, these switches receive "decryption" orders from the rest of the DNA which enables change in them, with me yet? Forced manipulation cannot be simply attained by turning them on or off, you need to map the entire code (something we keep studying), which brings me to this point:

When an animal has (silly example) YNNYNYNYNNNYY it means (much like computer code algorithm) that it will be born with flippers or have a tendency to be territorial, in humans it could mean you were born a psychopath or a genius, you cannot "undo" that in a few generations of changed conditions/treatment, the pit bull has everything I mentioned "coded" into it's very being, your examples of behavior are much like genetic cancer which is a set of instructions in which mutation will be passed on to your offspring by bad genomes (let's call it viral computer code), say you had a healthy liver which eventually degraded into a cancerous one as you grew up because your grandpa or father had the same condition (new medicine avoids such cases by prevention with the study of your genes, taking vitamins/immunotherapy vaccines through out your life to prevent the cancer from ever developing, enter genomic medicine, it's still under proof of concept and we haven't proven it works 100%), anyways your experiences are the same type of passed on oddity.

You are biased by experiences and probably deluded observations you really want to believe, why? Because you are attached to the breed, don't you understand that a rott is just as bad as a pit yet it's not as hated, why do people hate pits? (conspiracy!) Think really hard about what I am trying to make you understand and no it has nothing to do with news unless you want to believe Trump is also a victim of bad propaganda.

The dog is an excellent bodyguard much like a rott is a house/farm/business guard but that is as far as they go, unless you plan to make them fight.

I have witnessed pit bull behavior from friend's pets, I have seen the dogs flip or be perfectly behaved, when they flip, though, hold on to your pants because I've never seen any other dog breed do so much damage or plain scared me had I been on the victims shoes.

I had a dalmatian for 20 years, my love for the dog and breed does not blind me from it's reality, it was never super loyal and it was aggressive, why wouldn't I admit it?



Pawtism said:


> The dog in NY was not a service dog, it was quite clear that dog had no training at all (at least as a service dog). Although, in it's defense, if that lady per her hands on me that way, her shoe would be the least of her concerns. So while that wasn't a service dog, kudos to the dog for having more patience than I would.


https://nypost.com/2018/04/26/pit-bulls-owner-blames-victim-for-subway-attack/

You were reading old news and there is no excuse for a service dog to attack in that manner much more "not listen" to the owner, not like they listen once they are on clamp mode...


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

I don't believe, for a minute, that was a service dog.  At best it was an ESA, which means it can be trained to be just as crazy as it's owner.

1. Is the guy schizophrenic like this article is saying?

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...-Again-Stalking-Incident-Bronx-481121241.html

2. The police don't know what tasks the dog has been trained to preform.

3. We only have the word of a crazy man that his dog is a service dog.

4. According to neighbors, this guy has been allowing his dog to be a menace for a very long time.

Sounds to me like another case of a violent person owning a dog they can train to be just as violent as they (the person) are. 

The poor dog is the real victim here!!!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I see the same example of a fake service dog being used over and over.. Fake service dogs aren't properly trained (which is why you're not required to take them). I haven't yet seen a single video or any evidence of an actual service dog (pit-bull) that has harmed a single person. Funny how that works.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I see the same example of a fake service dog being used over and over.. Fake service dogs aren't properly trained (which is why you're not required to take them). I haven't yet seen a single video or any evidence of an actual service dog (pit-bull) that has harmed a single person. Funny how that works.


If you speak about the subway, that's a real service dog not a moral support dog, google it.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> If you speak about the subway, that's a real service dog not a moral support dog, google it.


It was not a service dog, the guy claimed it was, then, when asked the two questions, he couldn't answer the second (which means he's a faker). You really should read my guide on service animals. While my Chem classes don't make me a geneticist anymore than a failed "career" (I can't help but notice that you didn't mention any education in the subject, so I have to feel that being a lab assistant to someone, especially if you weren't even able to stick with that, doesn't really count either) makes you one, I do happen to be an expert on service animals. Yes, I have a pit-bull, but that doesn't make me that attached to the breed (notice my service animal is a German Shepherd, not a pit-bull, even though I know about the pros and cons of them). I'm not saying they're bad service animals (they're quite good), but based on what I needed, the Shepherd was a better choice for me (also she was the first to pass the personality tests, in the interest of full disclosure, my decision wasn't based just on breed). As I'm with her 24/7, if I have a bias at all (and maybe I do), it's towards her (and German Shepherds as they an amazing breed).

I've watched the video, and have now read some of the other articles (besides what you posted), and I'm still telling you that it wasn't a service dog (no matter what they guy claimed). Also, I still say that lady that attacked them is lucky she only lost her shoe (listen to the independent witnesses, they all say she attacked first). This is why the two questions are so important, they can keep you from having to take a fake. Seriously, you really should read my guide. https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/

Now, the guy was wrong because he shouldn't have been faking a service dog and putting it in a position where it wasn't trained to be anyway. I have to agree with skittles, the only real victim there was the dog. After all, if I throw you in the cockpit of a fighter jet and tell you to land it on an aircraft carrier, is it your fault that you crashed or mine for putting you in a situation that you were never trained for anyway? Unless, of course, you happen to actually be a fighter pilot, in which case, choose another example as you should get what I'm saying. The dog reacted exactly as an untrained dog (and a lot more patiently than most who believe the stereotype would expect) when being attacked. Most people would assume the lady would die for attacking a pit-bull and/or it's owner. She lost a shoe, big whoop.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

IERide said:


> Thinking a pit bull is dangerous just because it's a pit bull is like saying a person will steal from you just because they're black. Pit bulls can be perfect service dogs. A pit bull that is a well trained service dog isnt going to suddenly rip your throat out just because it's a pit pull..
> 
> And yes, if you refuse any service dog it's automatic termination if they report you.


Pit bull defenders always say this. They are nice animals, but that doesn't take away the fact they can be dangerous. A pomerian can also bite you, but while a Pom bits could hurt a pit bull bite can kill.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> It was not a service dog, the guy claimed it was, then, when asked the two questions, he couldn't answer the second (which means he's a faker). You really should read my guide on service animals. While my Chem classes don't make me a geneticist anymore than a failed "career" (I can't help but notice that you didn't mention any education in the subject, so I have to feel that being a lab assistant to someone, especially if you weren't even able to stick with that, doesn't really count either) makes you one, I do happen to be an expert on service animals. Yes, I have a pit-bull, but that doesn't make me that attached to the breed (notice my service animal is a German Shepherd, not a pit-bull, even though I know about the pros and cons of them). I'm not saying they're bad service animals (they're quite good), but based on what I needed, the Shepherd was a better choice for me (also she was the first to pass the personality tests, in the interest of full disclosure, my decision wasn't based just on breed). As I'm with her 24/7, if I have a bias at all (and maybe I do), it's towards her (and German Shepherds as they an amazing breed).
> 
> I've watched the video, and have now read some of the other articles (besides what you posted), and I'm still telling you that it wasn't a service dog (no matter what they guy claimed). Also, I still say that lady that attacked them is lucky she only lost her shoe (listen to the independent witnesses, they all say she attacked first). This is why the two questions are so important, they can keep you from having to take a fake. Seriously, you really should read my guide. https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/
> 
> Now, the guy was wrong because he shouldn't have been faking a service dog and putting it in a position where it wasn't trained to be anyway. I have to agree with skittles, the only real victim there was the dog. After all, if I throw you in the cockpit of a fighter jet and tell you to land it on an aircraft carrier, is it your fault that you crashed or mine for putting you in a situation that you were never trained for anyway? Unless, of course, you happen to actually be a fighter pilot, in which case, choose another example as you should get what I'm saying. The dog reacted exactly as an untrained dog (and a lot more patiently than most who believe the stereotype would expect) when being attacked. Most people would assume the lady would die for attacking a pit-bull and/or it's owner. She lost a shoe, big whoop.


Well, there was a story about the veracity of the guy's claim according to a neighbor who said he drove the service dog crazy because he was crazy himself and I highly doubt he would be stupid enough to get a ticket for having a non service dog out of his cage and a fake service animal claim at the same time, I mean anyone with any common sense would take only one ticket.

Upon the guy's arrest and the police not correcting the guys claim to the media, I am going with service dog, if you choose to remain blind, keep covering your eyes.

The articles span by dates, the closest to today is the most researched while the oldest aren't complete in info.

I did read your guide long ago, not much I didn't already know because I did some extensive reading when the whole "service animal deactivation" thing was new in Uber.

But hey, don't heed my words of wisdom and here is the ASPCA telling you pretty much all I've written in this post (more or less).

https://www.aspca.org/about-us/aspca-policy-and-position-statements/position-statement-pit-bulls

They even tell you a way to control the breed but I sincerely wish anyone with a pit the best of luck trying to follow all that is needed to stop their breed traits from coming out.

And my last post because I am clearly discussing with fanatics =)


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> discussing with fanatics


Nothing at all wrong with being a fanatic. They tend to be the most educated on the subject.

Thanks you for posting the link to the ASPCA. It is a good article.

Mine even has herding tendencies. It took him about a half hour and all the energy he had but he herded a few of these wild burros back to me.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Nothing at all wrong with being a fanatic. They tend to be the most educated on the subject.


You confuse fanatic with erudite.

A fanatic is simply someone that no matter what will always think his/her belief is right, a zealot.

I think the confusion comes out of the fanboy culture created by the internet, true there is a ton of knowledgeable fanatical nerds who can prove whatever they are fanning is correct, often times... though, people armed with knowledge destroy their arguments and then flame wars start or mass reach arounds of other fanatics supporting lost arguments, prime example of these cases can be found in Reddit, the echo chamber.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> No dog should need training just to get along with the humans surrounding it, only when you know your dog can be lethal due to muscular physique or bite psi/ability to not let go.
> 
> In any case, it shouldn't need a specialist to teach it how to behave, those dogs go to the gas chamber at the pound.


You're absolutely correct! "No dog should need training just to get along with the humans surrounding it."

I agree that the best dogs to own are the ones who train themselves to relieve themselves outside rather than on your carpeted floors; the ones who train themselves to walk by your side rather than pulling you down the sidewalk; the ones that train themselves not to jump up on people trying to lick every face; the ones that train themselves not to chew up your favorite shoes; the ones that train themselves to stop barking when your guests are invited in; the ones who teach themselves not to growl at everyone and/or every dog they see; the ones who teach themselves to go lie down on their bed rather that stare at people while eating dinner; the ones who train themselves to retrieve the ball, bringing it back to you instead of running away from you; the ones who train themselves to come when you call them, or train themselves not to run out the door the second it's opened, or the ones who train themselves to discern who is or isn't a threat and whether to protect you or not, etc.

These are the most amazing dogs to own! You buy one as a puppy and it raises itself and grows up to have perfect canine manners, etc.

There are so many dogs like this out there that it simply baffles me why people even bother getting a puppy or a dog that the owner has to train! What's wrong with these people? Dogs should not need training.

You said it better than I ever could. It's good that you are spreading your words of wisdom, spoken like a true cynologist!



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's true, people do stupid things and defend them.
> 
> Watch fido behave as a service animal.
> 
> ...


First video:
This is NOT a "service dog", regardless of what you believe. A trained service dog will not behave that way.

Second video:
If you attempt to get a dog to release their grip on someone or something they're biting/attacking using this method, you're probably going to get bit. This guy gives a PARTIAL description of a method that can be used to break up a dog fight. This fool in the video says to grab the attacking dog's rear legs and twist the dog's body so the dog has to release its grip. So you do that and you're just standing there with the dog's rear legs in your hands. Then the dog, who is hell-bent on biting because his brain is in fight drive, or defense drive, or prey drive simply squirms around with its very athletic and muscular body, and wham! The dog now re-bites the target or it bites you. Wrong non-method. There's nothing like doing something half-assed when dealing with an attacking dog.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Nov 19, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> If you speak about the subway, that's a real service dog not a moral support dog, google it.


From Assistance Dogs International (ADI):
BEHAVIOR AND TRAINING STANDARDS FOR ALL SERVICE ANIMALS
For over 75 years, Assistance Dogs have worked successfully in public and won the public's acceptance by achieving high behavioral and training standards, that set them apart from pets and other animals. 
In order to assure the comfort and safety of people with disabilities and the general public, high behavioral and training standards must apply equally to all service animals. ADI believes that all service animals intended for use in public, regardless 
of species, should be required to meet the same standards required of dogs specifically trained to assist people with disabilities. 
Any animal that can meet the existing standards for behavior, training, cleanliness, and public appropriateness should be allowed to work in public when accompanied by the person for who's disability it was specifically trained.

These standards include:

PUBLIC APPROPRIATENESS:
• Animal is clean and does not have a foul odor.
• Animal does not urinate or defecate in inappropriate locations.

BEHAVIOR: 
• Animal does not annoy any member of the general public.
• Animal's conduct does not disrupt the normal course of business.
• Animal works without unnecessary vocalization.
• Animal shows no aggression toward people or other animals.
• Animal does not solicit or steal food or other items from the general public.

TRAINING: 
• Animal is specifically trained to perform more than one task to mitigate (lessen) the effects of its partner's disability; said disability being any condition as described by and covered under the ADA that substantially impairs one or more major life functions.
• Animal obeys the commands of its handler.
• Animal works calmly and quietly on a harness, leash, or other tether.
• Animal has been specifically trained to perform its duties in public and is accustomed to being out in public.
• Animal must be able to lie quietly beside the handler without blocking aisles, doorways, etc. 
• Animal is trained to urinate or defecate on command.
• Animal stays within 24" of its handler at all times unless the nature of a trained task requires it to be working at a greater distance.

AN OUT-OF-CONTROL DOG BEHAVING AGGRESSIVELY LIKE THE DOG IN THE VIDEO IS NOT A SERVICE DOG, AND BEHAVIOR LIKE THIS IS NOT A BEHAVIOR THAT'S EXCLUSIVE TO PITBULLS.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Well, there was a story about the veracity of the guy's claim according to a neighbor who said he drove the service dog crazy because he was crazy himself and I highly doubt he would be stupid enough to get a ticket for having a non service dog out of his cage and a fake service animal claim at the same time, I mean anyone with any common sense would take only one ticket.
> 
> Upon the guy's arrest and the police not correcting the guys claim to the media, I am going with service dog, if you choose to remain blind, keep covering your eyes.
> 
> ...


Anyone who fakes a service dog and risks actual arrest (not just a ticket) is nuts anyway. Yet, people do it all the time.

This is a quote from your article (the ASPCA one you linked): "Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability. That means that they may be more likely than other breeds to fight with dogs. It doesn't mean that they can't be around other dogs or that they're unpredictably aggressive. Other pit bulls were specifically bred for work and companionship. These dogs have long been popular family pets, noted for their gentleness, affection and loyalty. And even those pit bulls bred to fight other animals were not prone to aggressiveness toward people. Dogs used for fighting needed to be routinely handled by people; therefore aggression toward people was not tolerated. Any dog that behaved aggressively toward a person was culled, or killed, to avoid passing on such an undesirable trait."

Let's think this through.. a program that breeds and trains pit-bulls to be service dogs.. is more likely to fit:
A) "Some pit bulls were selected and bred for their fighting ability."
B) "Other pit bulls were specifically bred for work and companionship."
C) "Irrationally hate all pit-bulls and never bother training any."

Two of those answers are ridiculous (I'll let you figure out which two). You keep throwing up articles, which ultimately disprove your point. Pit-bulls are excellent service dogs. They have a long history of being excellent service dogs, which is, one of many reasons, why breed bans aren't allowed when it comes to service dogs. Since you won't reply back (and that's probably a good thing, we wouldn't want any of us "fanatics" to infect you with something as nasty as the truth), I'll simply say, I'm glad you read the guide and while I'm sorry there wasn't any new info in there for you, I am glad that you already knew it.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

The power, ferocity, strength, aggression and vise-like bite grip of the Old English Bulldog crossed with the speed and agility of the terrier.

It's literal *gene*sis was for the purpose of bloodsport; fighting, killing, maiming.

Did I just read that most Pitbulls are "wusses"? Just little misunderstood cuddly wuddly bundles of joy huh?

*







*


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SuperuberSFL said:


> Except they are illegal Dade County as well as in Broward, so no sir - no Pit bull in my car


Not if they are service animals. They are expensive and time consuming to train, and federal law and constitutional law (which the ADA is based on) outweigh county or even state laws.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Not if they are service animals. They are expensive and time consuming to train, and federal law and constitutional law (which the ADA is based on) outweigh county or even state laws.


If so - they better have the ID or the red jacket that identify service dogs. In light of a county ordinance ( actually both counties) one has to presume otherwise and if they have the proof - sur we would be required to take them, no questions asked. Without the proof - the animal would be illegal and agsinst a county ordinance and no way to enforce or force me to allow a n my personal vehicle.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SuperuberSFL said:


> If so - they better have the ID or the red jacket that identify service dogs. In light of a county ordinance ( actually both counties) one has to presume otherwise and if they have the proof - sur we would be required to take them, no questions asked. Without the proof - the animal would be illegal and agsinst a county ordinance and no way to enforce or force me to allow a n my personal vehicle.


There is no such proof. That's the point. The questions are the only way you have to test.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuperuberSFL said:


> If so - they better have the ID or the red jacket that identify service dogs. In light of a county ordinance ( actually both counties) one has to presume otherwise and if they have the proof - sur we would be required to take them, no questions asked. Without the proof - the animal would be illegal and agsinst a county ordinance and no way to enforce or force me to allow a n my personal vehicle.


If they claim it's a service animal and can state tasks that it performs to mitigate their disability, then it's treated as a service animal. It is a crime in Florida to fake a service dog, so if they lie (especially to the cops) about it, then they are going to have a lot bigger issues than a pit-bull fine (it's a 2nd degree misdemeanor)... Likewise, it's a 2nd degree misdemeanor to interfere (including refusing service) to a service dog (even a pit-bull) in Florida as well. So, if you refuse it, getting deactivated could be the least of your concerns.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, yes and no.
If I’m in Broward and the dog is illegal breed ( and known to be dangerous) I’m not taking it in my vehicle with me in it.
The same way I’m not going to take a giant a python snake or a baby Tiger or some Leopard or a Panther.
No matter how much the passenger can claim it’s trained , ADA or service animal or whatever. That’s it bottom line. Illegal dangerous breed - is exactly that and unless you have a legal certificate it is not going to ride. The same way it’s not going to fly on airplane without a certificate - if FAA has it labeled as dangerous animal. 
Regrettably the County has already ruled on that and the city ordinance make it an illegal breed. I don’t see how you can overcome that.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuperuberSFL said:


> Well, yes and no.
> If I'm in Broward and the dog is illegal breed ( and known to be dangerous) I'm not taking it in my vehicle with me in it.
> The same way I'm not going to take a giant a python snake or a baby Tiger or some Leopard or a Panther.
> No matter how much the passenger can claim it's trained , ADA or service animal or whatever. That's it bottom line. Illegal dangerous breed - is exactly that and unless you have a legal certificate it is not going to ride. The same way it's not going to fly on airplane without a certificate - if FAA has it labeled as dangerous animal.
> Regrettably the County has already ruled on that and the city ordinance make it an illegal breed. I don't see how you can overcome that.


That's easy. You overcome that with the Supremacy Clause of the Constitution. Basically put, the ADA trumps any county law saying it's "an illegal dangerous breed". Btw, pit-bulls are not a dangerous breed at all. In fact, they are the second most temperate dogs you can get (Labordor is first). Even the famed Golden Retriever is more aggressive naturally. Pit-bulls do have a strong drive to please, and, sadly, some people have used that to train them to be guard dogs and such. They are very misunderstood.

Bottom line though, if it's a real service dog (as always, use your 2 questions and find out), if you refuse it you can be deactivated (almost certain to happen), can be arrested for a misdemeanor under state law (this will depend on the handlers personal beliefs on why you refused them and if they wish to press charges on you or not), and can be sued federally (usually resulting in findings in the thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars).

https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html

See Q22 through Q24, especially Q24 (actually, you really should read the whole thing, it's not that long).

*Q22. Can service animals be any breed of dog?
A*. Yes. The ADA does not restrict the type of dog breeds that can be service animals.

*Q23. Can individuals with disabilities be refused access to a facility based solely on the breed of their service animal?
A*. No. A service animal may not be excluded based on assumptions or stereotypes about the animal's breed or how the animal might behave. However, if a particular service animal behaves in a way that poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others, has a history of such behavior, or is not under the control of the handler, that animal may be excluded. If an animal is excluded for such reasons, staff must still offer their goods or services to the person without the animal present.

*Q24. If a municipality has an ordinance that bans certain dog breeds, does the ban apply to service animals?
A*. No. Municipalities that prohibit specific breeds of dogs must make an exception for a service animal of a prohibited breed, unless the dog poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. Under the "direct threat" provisions of the ADA, local jurisdictions need to determine, on a case-by-case basis, whether a particular service animal can be excluded based on that particular animal's actual behavior or history, but they may not exclude a service animal because of fears or generalizations about how an animal or breed might behave. It is important to note that breed restrictions differ significantly from jurisdiction to jurisdiction. In fact, some jurisdictions have no breed restrictions.










I can't speak for Broward (as I couldn't find an actual pit-bull ban there, it seems there is a state law that prohibits it now, after the Miami-Dade one), but in Miami-Dade, they have put in exemptions for service dogs in their "dangerous dog" laws such as "Exceptions. Subsections (b) through (d) of this section shall not apply to a person using a service animal or to a law enforcement officer using an animal for law enforcement purposes." and "Service animals and animals used for law enforcement purposes shall be exempt..." all throughout the law. So even relying just on that (not even pointing to the ADA), you're still probably in a losing position.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> That's easy. You overcome that with the Supremacy Clause of the Constitution. Basically put, the ADA trumps any county law saying it's "an illegal dangerous breed". Btw, pit-bulls are not a dangerous breed at all. In fact, they are the second most temperate dogs you can get (Labordor is first). Even the famed Golden Retriever is more aggressive naturally. Pit-bulls do have a strong drive to please, and, sadly, some people have used that to train them to be guard dogs and such. They are very misunderstood.
> 
> Bottom line though, if it's a real service dog (as always, use your 2 questions and find out), if you refuse it you can be deactivated (almost certain to happen), can be arrested for a misdemeanor under state law (this will depend on the handlers personal beliefs on why you refused them and if they wish to press charges on you or not), and can be sued federally (usually resulting in findings in the thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars).
> 
> ...





Pawtism said:


> That's easy. You overcome that with the Supremacy Clause of the Constitution. Basically put, the ADA trumps any county law saying it's "an illegal dangerous breed". Btw, pit-bulls are not a dangerous breed at all. In fact, they are the second most temperate dogs you can get (Labordor is first). Even the famed Golden Retriever is more aggressive naturally. Pit-bulls do have a strong drive to please, and, sadly, some people have used that to train them to be guard dogs and such. They are very misunderstood.
> 
> Bottom line though, if it's a real service dog (as always, use your 2 questions and find out), if you refuse it you can be deactivated (almost certain to happen), can be arrested for a misdemeanor under state law (this will depend on the handlers personal beliefs on why you refused them and if they wish to press charges on you or not), and can be sued federally (usually resulting in findings in the thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars).
> 
> ...


Probably so - but I'm still not taking it and will cite the ban and I take my chances.
The same way I'll not take a bleeding passenger on a trip to hospital. They may die in my vehicle or simply bleed all over it. Don't really care. I'm not an ambulance - I'll be happy to dial 911 for them.
Also will not transport any hazardous or flammable materials, I just don't care and if they complain - I'll plead my case and if de-activated, so be it.
I will not be uncomfortable with anyone or anything in my own personal car. This still is a "car share" and not a taxi or a 
I only survive. When they t at us as such and charge and pay accordingly - then by all means.
It's like having some millennial telling me which way to go and how to drive my own car and all that for some lousy $6
Let's not get it twisted here lol key most drivers do, little high expectations on services rendered not quite sure equal to payment tendered. LoL


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SuperuberSFL said:


> Probably so - but I'm still not taking it and will cite the ban and I take my chances.
> The same way I'll not take a bleeding passenger on a trip to hospital. They may die in my vehicle or simply bleed all over it. Don't really care. I'm not an ambulance - I'll be happy to dial 911 for them.
> Also will not transport any hazardous or flammable materials, I just don't care and if they complain - I'll plead my case and if de-activated, so be it.
> I will not be uncomfortable with anyone or anything in my own personal car. This still is a "car share" and not a taxi or a
> ...


I'll certainly agree with you that the payment is not quite equal to the services, but then tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands have agreed to it and keep doing it knowing full well that's the case. You can certainly do whatever you want, after all if I say I'm going to go kick a cop in the balls, people can try to explain to me why that's a bad idea and what the repercussions are likely to be, but they can't actually stop me. All I wanted to do was educate on the potential repercussions and why it's a bad idea to refuse any real service dog (even a pit-bull). What you do after that is entirely on you.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

30 yrs ago I was bitten on the ankle by a Chihuahua, I would as soon kill one as allow one in my vehicle, the opposite of that, my cousin in California had a pit bull and rottie that were both certified as support animals for hospital visits. She took them to visit the sick and dying in over three dozen hospitals, nursing homes and VA facilities in Central California for 8 yrs until both dogs had to be put down due to old age. The Rottie was 12, the Pit Bull 13 when they died. I have a neighbor with a 70 lb couch potato, aka pit bull, this dog can't be bothered to get off the couch unless someone opens the fridge or it's food container. I've walked up, knocked on the door, the dog will pick it's head up, yawn and go back to sleep, it's 6 yrs old and in perfect health.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> 30 yrs ago I was bitten on the ankle by a Chihuahua, I would as soon kill one as allow one in my vehicle, the opposite of that, my cousin in California had a pit bull and rottie that were both certified as support animals for hospital visits. She took them to visit the sick and dying in over three dozen hospitals, nursing homes and VA facilities in Central California for 8 yrs until both dogs had to be put down due to old age. The Rottie was 12, the Pit Bull 13 when they died. I have a neighbor with a 70 lb couch potato, aka pit bull, this dog can't be bothered to get off the couch unless someone opens the fridge or it's food container. I've walked up, knocked on the door, the dog will pick it's head up, yawn and go back to sleep, it's 6 yrs old and in perfect health.


Super cool story


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> 30 yrs ago I was bitten on the ankle by a Chihuahua, I would as soon kill one as allow one in my vehicle, the opposite of that, my cousin in California had a pit bull and rottie that were both certified as support animals for hospital visits. She took them to visit the sick and dying in over three dozen hospitals, nursing homes and VA facilities in Central California for 8 yrs until both dogs had to be put down due to old age. The Rottie was 12, the Pit Bull 13 when they died. I have a neighbor with a 70 lb couch potato, aka pit bull, this dog can't be bothered to get off the couch unless someone opens the fridge or it's food container. I've walked up, knocked on the door, the dog will pick it's head up, yawn and go back to sleep, it's 6 yrs old and in perfect health.


Those would have been Therapy Animals. A whole different classification. Therapy Animals also have the behavioral training and temperament as Service Animals, but not the task-specific training.

ESAs, on the other hand, are generally not allowed in hospitals. They, themselves, do not get certified, they have no temperament or training requirements. It's the HANDLER that gets "certified" by a doctor stating they have an emotional need for the animal, and the only accommodations that have to be made for these creatures is in housing and airplanes (the latter probably because whoever made the rule for planes didn't know the difference in temperament and training).


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Those would have been Therapy Animals. A whole different classification. Therapy Animals also have the behavioral training and temperament as Service Animals, but not the task-specific training.
> 
> ESAs, on the other hand, are generally not allowed in hospitals. They, themselves, do not get certified, they have no temperament or training requirements. It's the HANDLER that gets "certified" by a doctor stating they have an emotional need for the animal, and the only accommodations that have to be made for these creatures is in housing and airplanes (the latter probably because whoever made the rule for planes didn't know the difference in temperament and training).


Therapy dogs, I was drawing a blank when I was typing the post, my brain kept saying Emotional support, but I knew it was wrong.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Therapy dogs, I was drawing a blank when I was typing the post, my brain kept saying Emotional support, but I knew it was wrong.


The nursing home my mother was in used to have Therapy Rabbits visit every week or so.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SuperuberSFL said:


> If so - they better have the ID or the red jacket that identify service dogs. In light of a county ordinance ( actually both counties) one has to presume otherwise and if they have the proof - sur we would be required to take them, no questions asked. Without the proof - the animal would be illegal and agsinst a county ordinance and no way to enforce or force me to allow a n my personal vehicle.


No problem -- do whatever you think is best. We're over-saturated down here anyway!

*****
What SuperuberSFL is talking about is a Miami-Dade County ordinance that I think outlaws owning or selling pit bulls in the county. I'm not familiar with the Broward County ordinance -- I know they have something, but don't know the details.

However, neither ordinance has anything to do with service animals.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

JimKE said:


> No problem -- do whatever you think is best. We're over-saturated down here anyway!
> 
> *****
> What SuperuberSFL is talking about is a Miami-Dade County ordinance that I think outlaws owning or selling pit bulls in the county. I'm not familiar with the Broward County ordinance -- I know they have something, but don't know the details.
> ...


I couldn't find one in Broward at all, although I did find a state law that forbids breed specific bans being made in counties and cities now (and news reports evidence that it was evidently a state level reaction to the Miami-Dade ban (which is grandfathered in as it came prior to the state ban). Evidently the state didn't want any other counties to be able to do it. The Miami-Dade one is real and it basically says that no one can get a pit-bull after it's start date, lest they pay a huge fine, are slapped with unrealistic insurance expectations (a million dollar policy for example), and the dog can be eventually confiscated and put down. Anyone who already had a pit-bull was grandfathered in (but had to meet the insurance). However, as this law was passed in 1990 (the same year as the ADA btw), it's very unlikely that any "grandfathered" dogs still exist, as even if it were born the day before the ban, it would be 28 years old now).

Service dogs are exempted from the ban, but not because Miami-Dade wanted them to be. The ADA basically overrides the Miami-Dade ban, and then they made the mistake of confiscating a service animal (threatening to put it down). They got sued, and the case took several years but they finally realized there was no way they were going to win that battle and settled (fairly recently btw, returning the dog and paying an undisclosed, but reportedly large amount). That's when they modified their law to include exceptions for service animals (basically because they had to, not because they wanted to). Because of this, Miami-Dade is likely to be a bit gun shy of harassing service dog handlers with pit-bulls for a while. The reason this whole process was stupid on their part is because it was also highly publicized. If they had quietly just respected the exception for service dogs, most people wouldn't even know about it. However, if you think fakers are bad outside Miami-Dade, imagine what it's going to be like now that everyone there knows that's a way around the ban? Stupid on their part.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

ImSkittles said:


> No dog has a jaw that "locks." Please take the time to read up on this myth.


Please dont belive everything the news media tells you. Youll be dumber for it.

Pitbulls are by nature very freindly and playful dogs. Poodles are actually the most dangerous dog breed. Very protective and aggressive.

Pitbulls are TRAINED by there owners to behave a certain way.. All dogs can be trained by there owners to be bad dogs.

SOME people buy pitbulls..cause they LOOK scarey and then train them to BE scary.

Please dont let the few ruin the majority.

As trump calls it fake news. Hes very correct. News is american propoganda to sway the mass public to belive one way or the other.

You are part of the mass public that was swayef by false propoganda about these kind and protective animals.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> A pit bull is an attack animal, if it weren't they wouldn't use it for dog fights just like the rottweiler.
> 
> So you may have witnessed many pit's who behave, truth is, no animal should take specialized training to be able to behave in a way that it doesn't hurt others, specially with a bite as strong as theirs and their ability to not let go.
> 
> ...


Omg. You ARE and idiot.
ALL dogs descend from the wolf.

ALL dogs are by nature.. Attack dogs. I have a small chiewenne.
Cutest dog ever! But..he loves to chase after and attack cats and chickens. He will also bark and ankle bite anyone that comes in our yard. Same with my moms big german shepered.

My sister in laws poodle is probably the most protective and aggressive dog ive ever met. And its a CUTE FLUFFY poodle.

Pitbulls wouldnt be so scary looking if breeders didnt trim there ears to make em look like devil dogs.

ALL dogs have the potential to be dangerous and mess you up.

It all comes done to how the owner domesticated them.

Even chows are good dogs
But they develop dementia as they get older due to a genetic defect...that get ..weird and unpredictable as the get older cause of that.

Please educate yourself...and not thru the internet..with REAL books.
.from the libary.

Dont be another idiot.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Oddly, the dog most likely to bite you is the ... Chichuahua! 

Pits have been very mellow in my car. The best mannered pooch was a Doberman.

I carry treats for the customers' dogs. Introduce yourself to Fido. Extond a hand palm down, let him sniff before you try to pet him.

The only downside ... Well, once a guy helped himself to the dog treats - then complained that my jerky wasn't very good.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

"Oh, what a cute dog! Does s/he bite?"

"S/He's got teeth, doesn't s/he?"

Any animal with teeth will bite. It just depends on the provocation/situation.

Even humans bite. Mike Tyson, anyone? Banning humans from your car will relegate you to Eats, if you're going to keep driving for Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Even humans bite. Mike Tyson, anyone? Banning humans from your car will relegate you to Eats, if you're going to keep driving for Uber.


The spam on my driver app says that is an UPGRADE. Why would I not want to upgrade to Eats and get more requests?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Guys, please stop.

The longer this goes the more I lose hope in humanity, this is why science isn't a religion yet, you attach yourselves to nonsense.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

I would question the pro-pitbull sources of information.
However, all the pits and rotis I ever met were the sweetest babies!
65 pounds of pure muscle, but good loving friendly super-well-behaved doggies.
Even ones that never met me before and were just let to run loose near me with no intro or supervision.

I love dogs, but I'm always careful around dogs I don't know, especially ones that could kill me.
It is a shame that some (many?) people don't train these dogs well, because they can be wonderful.

Worst most aggressive psycho breed: Chihuahua, no contest.
Difference is it can't really hurt me.

I don't really want dogs in my car, for smell and pawprint and hair reasons.
So far I've been lucky not to have a "service animal" transport.
People have actually sneaked a few little dogs aboard under their clothes,
and I have taken crated dogs to the airport.
But if I ever get one that is going to actually ride back there, a legit service animal,
I hope it is a pit or roti.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Guys, please stop.
> 
> The longer this goes the more I lose hope in humanity, this is why science isn't a religion yet, you attach yourselves to nonsense.


Erhm.. Science is a relegion. Whatcha talking about?

Havent ya heard of sceintology?
Ya its a cult relegion. But its classified as a relegion non the less.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> I would question the pro-pitbull sources of information.
> However, all the pits and rotis I ever met were the sweetest babies!
> 65 pounds of pure muscle, but good loving friendly super-well-behaved doggies.
> Even ones that never met me before and were just let to run loose near me with no intro or supervision.
> ...


Real service animals are pretty rare. Obviously where you drive makes a little bit of a difference, and statistically people with service dogs are more likely to not be able to drive (blind, epileptic, etc) than people without them. However, it should really be only a rare occurrence (like once every 1,000 rides, if that) for you to encounter one.



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Erhm.. Science is a relegion. Whatcha talking about?
> 
> Havent ya heard of sceintology?
> Ya its a cult relegion. But its classified as a relegion non the less.


Scientology (and the freaky cult that results) is exactly what you get when you cross science and religion (two things that should never be mixed directly).


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> I would question the pro-pitbull sources of information.
> However, all the pits and rotis I ever met were the sweetest babies!
> 65 pounds of pure muscle, but good loving friendly super-well-behaved doggies.
> Even ones that never met me before and were just let to run loose near me with no intro or supervision.
> ...


Ive given a few people rides home from pet stores after purcashing a new puppy. Long fares...so its hard to resist for me cause i love long fares.

After the 1st one.. That peed 20min. Into ride... Now.. I keep 3 bath towels in my trunk. Everytime i pick up any animal.. Service dog or otherwise.. I tell pax i just need to put down this towel so the hair dosnt go everywhere. Saves me the cleanup after.

Pax have never complained about the towel.and they all understand.
I have a nice clean car. And still keep it that way cause of this simple trick.

3 bath towels.

If its a puppy...put down all 3 to catch the urine. Cause..they are likely not potty trained yet.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Ive given a few people rides home from pet stores after purcashing a new puppy. Long fares...so its hard to resist for me cause i love long fares.
> 
> After the 1st one.. That peed 20min. Into ride... Now.. I keep 3 bath towels in my trunk. Everytime i pick up any animal.. Service dog or otherwise.. I tell pax i just need to put down this towel so the hair dosnt go everywhere. Saves me the cleanup after.
> 
> ...


If I were to ever take an Uber myself (as a pax), the very first thing I'd ask was if they had something they wanted to put down. No service dog handler is going to object to you putting something down just in case. We know our dogs won't go to the bathroom, but we can't train them not to shed (and we certainly know it isn't going to hurt to have you feel like your floors are protected). No one should ever feel bad about asking to put something down (even if the handler doesn't mention it).


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

There's more science in my Scion than in all of Scientology.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Erhm.. Science is a relegion. Whatcha talking about?
> 
> Havent ya heard of sceintology?
> Ya its a cult relegion. But its classified as a relegion non the less.


All religions are, technically, cults.

The difference is the danger factor, which is based on the level of control that those in charge of the religion have over those following it.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> There's more science in my Scion than in all of Scientology.


That's probably true. 



SuzeCB said:


> All religions are, technically, cults.
> 
> The difference is the danger factor, which is based on the level of control that those in charge of the religion have over those following it.


That's certainly true.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Divad7 said:


> What if he claims the Pitbull is his service dog, and I refuse? Could I get in trouble?


Yes



Divad7 said:


> There's a reason why Pitbulls are banned in some countries.. And, it's not because of stereotypes. Not saying all Pitbulls are dangerous, but many owners don't know how to train them or control them.


Actually, it is because of a stereotype



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> IF anything happens with a dangerous animal such as a pit bull, go straight for the lawyer and hit the rideshare company for obligating you to take it, making them 100% liable, trust me, they will have to pay.
> 
> Just when people couldn't get any dumber they start making pit bull service animals.
> 
> Pit bulls are dumb dogs, extremely aggressive and have a jaw that locks in, the perfect pet to get anywhere crowded.


The Federal government obligates you to take service animals, not Uber.



ImSkittles said:


> No dog has a jaw that "locks." Please take the time to read up on this myth.


Everything he said was wrong



Drivincrazy said:


> I'm looking for the largest Great Dane I can find. Then, I'll go have some fun after Fido is certified as a service animal. LOL.


There is no certification for a service animal



dnlbaboof said:


> https://www.dogsbite.org/dog-bite-s...MIm9iTufPd2gIVAv5kCh3PuA2oEAAYASAAEgKVoPD_BwE
> 
> 74% of fatal dogbites are by pitbulls in 2017, not a stereotype I dont see cocker spaniels on that list
> 
> ...


The pit bull is by far the most popular dog in America. Many dogs are mutts of no determinable breed.
People tell me my dog is the biggest pit bull they've ever seen.
My dog is not a pit bull



dnlbaboof said:


> https://www.dogsbite.org/dog-bite-s...MIm9iTufPd2gIVAv5kCh3PuA2oEAAYASAAEgKVoPD_BwE
> 
> 74% of fatal dogbites are by pitbulls in 2017, not a stereotype I dont see cocker spaniels on that list
> 
> ...


Nearly any dog can outrun you, so being confined wouldn't make any difference



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if the pit bull looks like this
> View attachment 226028
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get a photo of my dog???



Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Ive given a few people rides home from pet stores after purcashing a new puppy. Long fares...so its hard to resist for me cause i love long fares.
> 
> After the 1st one.. That peed 20min. Into ride... Now.. I keep 3 bath towels in my trunk. Everytime i pick up any animal.. Service dog or otherwise.. I tell pax i just need to put down this towel so the hair dosnt go everywhere. Saves me the cleanup after.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a dog trained to use a potty. A few cats tho.
My dogs are house broke. A friend had one trained to use a litter box



dnlbaboof said:


> more science pit bulls are dangerous
> https://www.livescience.com/27145-are-pit-bulls-dangerous.html
> 
> A five-year review of dog-bite injuries from the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, published in 2009 in the journal Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery, found that almost 51 percent of the attacks were from pit bulls, almost 9 percent were from Rottweilers and 6 percent were from mixes of those two breeds.
> ...


Well, I learned one thing from your post. www.livescience.com isn't a good source of information.
They don't deferentiate between attacks and defense. They assume they know the dogs breed.
Their statistics are junk science



JimKE said:


> A lot of people overthink the service animal thing.
> 
> If you don't want a dog in your car, *don't take them. * What's the hard part?
> 
> ...


Uber has a solution for your lack of comfort: deactivation.
Uber doesn't care about you. But they do care about another possible lawsuit



westsidebum said:


> If you get bitten film it and post on YouTube and dont forget to really scream and plead. Not only can you sue pax but make money on the video. Even better than a dog attack is to survive a police shooting that worth several millions. The best scenario is pit bull clamps on to your arm and while you are filming it a cop tries to shoot dog and hits you instead. Thats three revenue streams if you survive.


IF you survive



JimKE said:


> A lot of people overthink the service animal thing.
> 
> If you don't want a dog in your car, *don't take them. * What's the hard part?
> 
> ...


The hard part would be either or both finding a real job after getting deactivated and/or paying the judgement against you.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> You clearly are an imbecile that refuses to understand what I am trying to inculcate into you.
> 
> You first say wolves are not pets and I tell you half wolves are a dog breed, being half dog and half wolf, the fact that their behavior is correlated to their ancestral animal instinct of being a "pack", I just told you why pits are aggressive and yet here you are replying idiocy and a half, telling me "I don't understand", the only one who does not understand why, is you.
> 
> ...


Dalmatians are an aggressive breed, but they are fairly rare so bites from them are not common



Zen Unicorn said:


> Has anybody actually encountered a pax with a service dog? Your worst case for refusing is deactivation (like omg, whatever will i do? Like switch to Lyft?), your worst case accepting an aggressive dog is worse. If you aren't comfy with anything, don't do it. Let the Uber chips fall where they may.
> 
> Seriously, people will argue about anything. Call me when you have to ferry a service horse.


Worst case would be getting personally sued


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I take all animals. If it is a dog, just bet out and meet them. If the dog and driver do not get along. Nicely ask the rider to hang tight and call Uber Support and they have the power to excuse you from taking the dog. They will suggest that the rider request another driver. Most dog owners DO NOT want a bit and will work with you.


They may excuse you, but I'm certain you won't be able to go online afterwards



Paladin220 said:


> Your avatar pretty much says it all - pitbull haters are gonna hate. I would invite you over to my house and let you meet my three, but, to be honest, I don't want you in my home.


He's not house broke



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> It's true, people do stupid things and defend them.
> 
> Watch fido behave as a service animal.
> 
> ...


The dog didn't attack the woman in the video, the woman attacked the dog.



jlevan said:


> I asked this question when I signed up & the answer is if you feel threatened by it, you don't have to let it in.


Not their policy now

I just want to put this out there. I have a few thousand rides with Uber and Lyft. I have taken exactly one service dog during this period. I have had a couple dozen that owners claimed were service dogs, but weren't. And serveral dozen that owners made no claim about them. I even had a monkey once. I never had a problem with any of them.
( The monkey was really cool)


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Sure, I'd take it. And if it bites me or even threatens me, I'm going to kill it. I'm not very sentimental about such things.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Sounds like it may be legal to deny a Pitbull. Delta announced today they are no longer allowing Pitbulls as a service or ESA. I'm not sure how they are legally getting away with it but if Delta can do it then an uber driver should be able to:
https://www.flyertalk.com/articles/pit-bulls-other-service-animals-banned-by-delta.html


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> Sounds like it may be legal to deny a Pitbull. Delta announced today they are no longer allowing Pitbulls as a service or ESA. I'm not sure how they are legally getting away with it but if Delta can do it then an uber driver should be able to:
> https://www.flyertalk.com/articles/pit-bulls-other-service-animals-banned-by-delta.html


Why do you assume Delta is going to get away with it?


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Zen Unicorn said:


> Has anybody actually encountered a pax with a service dog? Your worst case for refusing is deactivation (like omg, whatever will i do? Like switch to Lyft?), your worst case accepting an aggressive dog is worse. If you aren't comfy with anything, don't do it. Let the Uber chips fall where they may.
> 
> Seriously, people will argue about anything. Call me when you have to ferry a service horse.


I think the service dog topic only gets attention because nobody likes being told they "must" do anything. Most people would take a pet or service animal and actually have zero problems and less mess left in the car than a 2 year old leaves.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

> Delta cites safety as their primary concern for the change. According to the airline, *several employees were bitten by pit bulls in the cabin on recent flights.*


Cleary anti-pitbull propoganda, pitbulls are the most snuggly wuggliest adorable animals ever. Those employees MUST have provoked the animals, there is a conspiracy to paint pitbulls as especially violent and aggressive, it's clear to me Delta is on this conspiracy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> Sounds like it may be legal to deny a Pitbull. Delta announced today they are no longer allowing Pitbulls as a service or ESA. I'm not sure how they are legally getting away with it but if Delta can do it then an uber driver should be able to:
> https://www.flyertalk.com/articles/pit-bulls-other-service-animals-banned-by-delta.html


Delta's going to lose on the service animal issue. As far as emotional support, they'll probably lose, but then the ADA folks will team up with them to lobby for ESAs to be eliminated as "must transport" animals.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't understand how they can legally get away with it if the pitbull is indeed a licensed service animal. But as an uber driver and landlord I feel Delta, an uber driver, a business owner, airline, etc. has a right to ask to ask for proof that it is a service animal and the service animal should be required to be licensed and if I had a legitimate need for a service animal I wouldn't have an issue having to provide proof. It's BS that a landlord who has a no pets policy is required to allow a pet just because someone claims it's a service animal.

As a frequent flyer I can tell you there are plenty of ESA's that are truly not required to be ESA's. Delta charges an absurd fee of $150 each way for a regular pet so I don't blame people for getting their pets licensed as ESA. You can go online and pay $100 and these companies will issue legit ESA licenses for your pet.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> I don't understand how they can legally get away with it if the pitbull is indeed a licensed service animal. But as an uber driver and landlord I feel Delta, an uber driver, a business owner, airline, etc. has a right to ask to ask for proof that it is a service animal and the service animal should be required to be licensed and if I had a legitimate need for a service animal I wouldn't have an issue having to provide proof. It's BS that a landlord who has a no pets policy is required to allow a pet just because someone claims it's a service animal.
> 
> As a frequent flyer I can tell you there are plenty of ESA's that are truly not required to be ESA's. Delta charges an absurd fee of $150 each way for a regular pet so I don't blame people for getting their pets licensed as ESA. You can go online and pay $100 and these companies will issue legit ESA licenses for your pet.


You can ask the two questions specifically allowed by the law. You can also observe behavior. You'd be surprised how many fakes can be eliminated just by these things.

A Service Animal is not going to give you any trouble whatsoever. It will probably be your very best pax or tenant.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes, just HOW does Delta justify protecting it's employees and patrons from an animal that was purposely created to kill and maim?

How dare they!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> I do not like dogs myself and literally HATE the fact that Uber can force me to allow one in my expensive and meticulously maintained car
> 
> If I saw a pax waiting near my pick up spot with a pittbull i would just keep driving and say i couldn't find them.
> 
> Tried real hard


Uber ain't the one forcing you, its Federal Law that Uber spent millions of their own dollars to fight but lost.

If they were service animals, they know that game and Uber agreed (in the lawsuit they lost) to pay $50 for every report of a bad driver who refuses service animals. You'll get deactivated with a quickness and they will get the benefit of the doubt.

If you value your Uber income, its best to take the service animal. Ask the 2 questions and if they fail, you can reject them but make sir ego have a dash cam recording.



handiacefailure said:


> I don't understand how they can legally get away with it if the pitbull is indeed a licensed service animal. But as an uber driver and landlord I feel Delta, an uber driver, a business owner, airline, etc. has a right to ask to ask for proof that it is a service animal and the service animal should be required to be licensed and if I had a legitimate need for a service animal I wouldn't have an issue having to provide proof. It's BS that a landlord who has a no pets policy is required to allow a pet just because someone claims it's a service animal.
> 
> As a frequent flyer I can tell you there are plenty of ESA's that are truly not required to be ESA's. Delta charges an absurd fee of $150 each way for a regular pet so I don't blame people for getting their pets licensed as ESA. You can go online and pay $100 and these companies will issue legit ESA licenses for your pet.


There is no such thing as a "legit" license. Any and all dogs can be ESA if I say they are ESA. A Service Animal becomes one not by license or certification but by being training to perform 2 or more specific tasks. Emotional support is not a trained task, all animals provide emotional support. That's why we keep them as pets. A support animal has to be able to perform tasks specific in the support of a disability.


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber ain't the one forcing you, its Federal Law that Uber spent millions of their own dollars to fight but lost.
> 
> If they were service animals, they know that game and Uber agreed (in the lawsuit they lost) to pay $50 for every report of a bad driver who refuses service animals. You'll get deactivated with a quickness and they will get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> If you value your Uber income, its best to take the service animal. Ask the 2 questions and if they fail, you can reject them but make sir ego have a dash cam recording.


People get shuffled everyday for various reasons, dog owners arent exempt from the shuffle.

When I did drive I always scoped the scene out before pickup, pull up in a cut and peep who's out waiting.

If anything was unsettling to me you getting shuffled.

If I pull up and see this:










Everday I'm shuffling


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Uber ain't the one forcing you, its Federal Law that Uber spent millions of their own dollars to fight but lost.
> 
> If they were service animals, they know that game and Uber agreed (in the lawsuit they lost) to pay $50 for every report of a bad driver who refuses service animals. You'll get deactivated with a quickness and they will get the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> ...


Not entirely true about the emotional support animals. The Handler can be forced to to turn over paperwork proving that they have a support animal. Generally speaking, this is a note from their doctor. It's kind of a technicality, because it takes almost nothing to have your pet made an emotional support animal, but it is still there. You can be forced to provide documentation that you have need of a emotional support animal.

There is no such documentation for service animals because anything can change with them. If they become unable to perform their duties, they cease to be service animals. If they are allowed to develop bad behavioral habits, they cease to be service animals. If the Handler decides it would be interesting to teach the dog to become protective and threaten anyone who the dog perceives to be threatening the Handler, they cease to be service dogs.


----------

